# My parnate experience



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

what


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> This stuff is actually dirt cheap too even though it's brand name. 25 bucks for 60 pills.
> 
> So the pharmacist said I should try it at night cuz some people get drowsy, what do you guys think?


Yikes, 10 pills Parnate cost 70$ here.


----------



## Jayce1219 (May 8, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> This stuff is actually dirt cheap too even though it's brand name. 25 bucks for 60 pills.
> 
> So the pharmacist said I should try it at night cuz some people get drowsy, what do you guys think?


It was soso drug for me,.... remember there's no magic pill... I'm going back to SSRI.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Buy some warm clothed even if its summer because you will be cold 24/7
Doesn't matter what time you take the dose you will get insomnia 
Throw out your blood pressure thingy ma jig because parnate is going to give you some off the chart readings


----------



## Burnaby (Feb 13, 2013)

goodluck with Parnate, hopefully it will be the best drug and most effective, its a good choice


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Yah socialized health care has its benefits. But there are some countries where even meds are free. So I heard.


meds are free in spain. socialised health care does, indeed, have its benefits.

p.s. you'll never sleep for the rest of your life. NEVER EVER.


----------



## Konami (Jul 5, 2011)

good luck man!
give at least 2 weeks to each dose. once you get to 30mg try to stay on it for at least a month.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> Most of the people I've spoken to on parnate didn't have these side effects. In fact even on askapatient it's a very rare occurrence. So my guess is that you're just unlucky with the blood pressure issue. The insomnia is more common but many do relieve it by taking it earlier.


I should have said in my experience *

Blood pressure goes spastic on MAOI for most people (Hypertension) i thought ?

Yeah actually I remember I was cold all the time from low blood pressure which is not the normal parnate response


----------



## Burnaby (Feb 13, 2013)

I guess you have alot to look forward to buddy! lol :afr


----------



## Porterdog (Sep 17, 2010)

Im on 90mg and the insomnia is terrible. I cant get to sleep untill three without sleep meds.
That being said, its the MAO inhibition that causes the insomnia, not the amphetamine effect, taking your dose in the mornings not gunna make a difference.

If your doctors taking it too slow and you want to increase the dose faster, you can take a booster dose (say 60mg on an empty stomach) then take your normal dose every day. You'll get the same effects as taking 60mg every day but you will preserve your medication.

You're a lucky man to get a prescription, parnate has been a miracle drug for me. Combined with nootropics im everything i want to be.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

Porterdog said:


> You're a lucky man to get a prescription, parnate has been a miracle drug for me. Combined with nootropics im everything i want to be.


What kind of nootropics? And do they mix with parnate? I thought with maoi you cant mix anything.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Shutup! haha
> 
> I will with zopiclone or mirtazapine! Although something tells me my pharmacy won't give me mirtazapine even if my doctor prescribes it. They were really insistent that I should be off of it, so I said "uhh yah". I guess they are following the old outdated info still.


hahaha!

zopiclone you def can take but probably not wise to take it daily unless you absolutely need to.

mirtazapine you can take as well, though, generally speaking, as long as you stay under 15mg/night. stupid pharmacists.


----------



## Porterdog (Sep 17, 2010)

T800 said:


> What kind of nootropics? And do they mix with parnate? I thought with maoi you cant mix anything.


Im lucky in that im under sensitive to everything. Nootropics are safe anyway, the only things you have to worry about are drugs that increase monoamines/raise blood pressure.

I take Noopept, Sunifiram, Salbutiamine, DMAE, Centrophenoxine, L-Theanine, Picamilon, Tyrosine, Maca and Lecithin.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Parnate can for some people be a real aphrodisiac. Good ****.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

I wonder can you use celltech when you're on parnate?
That would be really important to me. Can't go without celltech.


----------



## Porterdog (Sep 17, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> Day 1 has been pretty much the same as usual minus 2 things. I was really horny and more hungry than usual. I'm not sure if it's a coincidence because it's just 1 10mg pill. But the horniness was surprising since I haven't really been at all since doing the washout. The hunger is more likely to be a coincidence, but we will see in the coming days.
> 
> As far as food goes, I had coffee today, it sort of felt a lot better than usual when I drink it. This was an hour after the parnate. I also had kind of ripe strawberries and drank some cocoa powder right after the strawberries. The blood pressure has been steady. We shall see once I reach 30mg how I react hehe.
> 
> The cocoa powder part sucks because I get a lot of my nutrients from it. Although typically I drink 3 spoons twice a day and I only did 1 teaspoon to test today.


Dude, chocolate is fine. Most of the people spouting these interactions are people that have never been on MAOI's.
The only things you have to really worry about are aged cheese, aged meat, off food and yeast extracts.


----------



## VERBW (Jul 23, 2013)

Tranylcypromine (definitely wins the award for best-named Antidepressant) is actually not as scary as people make it out to be.

As for the diet, it will probably vary from person to person, BUT: when I was on Tranylcypromine, I used to drink wine like a fish, maybe a whole bottle. I might get a bit red-faced from the tyramine, but I never had a single bad reaction.

Oh: avoid drinking lots of caffeine. It's not likely to kill you, but I once drank a few too many energy drinks, and ended up bright red with tachycardia. Very unpleasant.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

I am pretty sure that chocolate is among the things which you should not eat when taking a maoi. But actually you should have been given a list with all forbidden foods. 

Do you have an emergency blood pressure pill in case you eat something forbidden? And a maoi bracelet? I'd insist on one. Or maybe a non-permanent tattoo on your forehead which says "I'm on parnate, if non-responsive call 911 asap, thanks!"


----------



## VERBW (Jul 23, 2013)

T800 said:


> I am pretty sure that chocolate is among the things which you should not eat when taking a maoi. But actually you should have been given a list with all forbidden foods.
> 
> Do you have an emergency blood pressure pill in case you eat something forbidden? And a maoi bracelet? I'd insist on one. Or maybe a non-permanent tattoo on your forehead which says "I'm on parnate, if non-responsive call 911 asap, thanks!"


A bracelet is a good idea. As for your other suggestion, I think you're talking about Nifedipine. This is a calcium channel blocker, and reduces blood pressure.

It USED to be standard procedure to prescribe something like Nifedipine alongside a MAOI, but this has fallen out of use. This is because Nifedipine can actually lower your blood pressure too much, and it's too dangerous as a result.

In my experience, you would have to be very stupid to eat too much tyramine. It's a cinch to avoid, and you need to have an awful lot before it causes real problems. You'll have plenty of time to get to the doctor.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> Man this horniness is really driving me nuts. I'm not even on the steady dose of 30mg. EEK I hope its temporary.


This sounds like a good sign. Sex drive is kinda the opposite of anhedonia isn't it? Or I guess ejac'ing and getting a major kick out of it would be since it's the reward part.

Sounds like parnate is doing something for you as it did for me initially.

By day 5 or day 6 I felt invincible. Was on 30 mg.


----------



## VERBW (Jul 23, 2013)

gilmourr said:


> This sounds like a good sign. Sex drive is kinda the opposite of anhedonia isn't it? Or I guess ejac'ing and getting a major kick out of it would be since it's the reward part.
> 
> Sounds like parnate is doing something for you as it did for me initially.
> 
> By day 5 or day 6 I felt invincible. Was on 30 mg.


Feeling invincible is a sign of either psychosis or mania, and certainly not a positive thing


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Tomorrow I start 20mg. I was wondering for those who took parnate, did you take the dose split up or all at once? I don't mind splitting it but more likely to forget it in those scenarios.


Personally I'd take it together since it simply feels better, but splitting it up in smaller doses will make you suffer less hypotension for example. Taking it before 3.pm usually helps somewhat with insomnia.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> Tomorrow I start 20mg. I was wondering for those who took parnate, did you take the dose split up or all at once? I don't mind splitting it but more likely to forget it in those scenarios.


I split it
Just was trying to maximise effect by theory because of short half life


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> Have you tried both dosing schedules?
> 
> I mean the MAOI portion doesn't matter as it's irreversible, but the stimulant effect will differ based on dosage. You get the bigger dopamine release with taking your dose at once but it doesn't last so long.


I have a slanted opinion because Parante did not work
Thank the doctor who prescribed it on first visit.....what a effing legend...
Yes i tried dosing every which way and even added nortyp 
Parnate is one of the cleanest drugs I have tried. It will fek with your blood pressure (test you BP 20 mins after dose) 
The stimulant effect i never got
It has a noticeable effect after dosing but i dont think its stimulating


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

CD700 said:


> I have a slanted opinion because Parante did not work
> Thank the doctor who prescribed it on first visit.....what a effing legend...
> Yes i tried dosing every which way and even added nortyp
> Parnate is one of the cleanest drugs I have tried. It will fek with your blood pressure (test you BP 20 mins after dose)
> ...


No benefits at all? What's your diagnosis?


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm starting my parnate experience tomorrow. I'm wondering if you guys have any tips or info I should know. I'm starting off slow at 10mg first few days because my doctor wants me to go slow, I don't mind.
> 
> Anyways, is it not advisable to take it after a certain time? I heard insomnia can be pretty killer on this stuff. I'd take it tonight if it wasn't bad on insomnia but have to wait till tomorrow morning as a result.


My situation is similar to yours. I won't get hold of tranylcypromine until next week sometime, needs to be imported. Seroquel is definetely helping anxiety now during washout, but I quit two drugs at the same time and I have pretty bad withdrawals. Hopefully Seroquel will help insomnia a bit. I hope tranycypromine helps you.
I did get a prescription for oral nifedipine, I believe it was the sublingual one that caused problems, maybe due to rapid absorption and no first-pass metabolism.

/depressed77


----------



## VERBW (Jul 23, 2013)

There used to be a drug combination of Tranylcypromine and Trifluoperazine, called Parstelin. I would avoid Trifluoperazine for many reasons, but antipsychotics mix well with Tranylcypromine.

My time on Tranylcypromine was much improved by the addition of Chlorpromazine - the first antipsychotic ever developed, and the old-fashioned equivalent of Quetiapine. 

Firstly, it helped me sleep better, and it also attenuated the strong stimulant effect of the drug. This will hopefully stop you switching to mania, or becoming agitated


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> Imported? Wow make sure you always have enough cuz running out and waiting sucks.


Yes, I ordered 100 pills. Will see how fast they can get it here.

/depressed77


----------



## VERBW (Jul 23, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> I read a great research paper this morning when I woke up. Basically it was related to parkinson's disease. But a nice theory for what causes parkinson's disease is that these people have too much MAO enzyme. What happens is when MAOs breakdown catecholamines the reaction causes a byproduct of h202(Hydrogen peroxide) a potent oxidizer. This free radical is actually responsible for causing the eventual destruction of dopamine receptor axon terminals. The cool part is that if you take a MAOI you can essentially prevent parkinson's if this is something that could affect you in the future.
> 
> I found this very interesting because other drugs that can be helpful once you have parkinson's would never actually prevent it from occurring if you took it before the disease developed. You could essentially only control the symptoms.


That is very interesting.

The British National Formulary (which is the prescribing guide for British GPs) lists two MAO-B inhibitors for use in Parkinson's disease; Selegeline and Rasagiline. So at least in Britain, we're already using MAO inhibitors for use in Parkinson's disease.

I've always believed that MAO inhibitors were excellent and useful drugs. As you point out, this is true for more than just depression and anxiety!


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> Oh, so why did you go off of it again?


Hypothermia.

I wasn't manic or psychotic. Maybe hypo


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

gilmourr said:


> Hypothermia.
> 
> I wasn't manic or psychotic. Maybe hypo


And they don't advertise it's ability to make you the undoubtedly coolest dude in all the land? That's just gotta be bad marketing.


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Man I just woke up from a nap. I fapped and after the fap I got so tired, I just said "i'm gonna lay down" and next thing I know i'm waking up from a nap. I feel refreshed now hehe.


This has gotta be the most in depth Parnate update to date! I'm taking this home for my research proposal and personal studies..


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Jawi96 said:


> This has gotta be the most in depth Parnate update to date! I'm taking this home for my research proposal and personal studies..


LOL.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

what


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

what


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> While the parnate hasn't kicked in for depression it seems to be destroying anxiety. I just feel so damn calm which is likely due to the dopamine rise. I even opened the door for some solicitor today while I usually just let them ring and go away. I wasn't anxious at all and just had a calm feeling the whole time.
> 
> And they say Nardil has a calmer feeling, I don't think I could get any calmer hehe.


That's really nice to hear.


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

Well, I've decided on sticking it out with Nardil.


God, Kehcorpz! Would you mind, and just have the worst trial ever already? Stop making me re-assess! Thinking HURTS!


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

what


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

what kind of stuff can you still eat at this dose?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

what


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

so you simply eat as usual and try out if you can eat something without anything happening? isnt this dangerous? i mean what if something happens? then it's probably too late when you're already getting a flush.

back then when one of my docs wanted to push me to take parnate he gave me a list of forbidden foods but he said when you only take 10mg which he wanted me to take then you dont have to follow the rules. but that was too risky for me and i dont know if 10mg would haver done much at all.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

T800 said:


> so you simply eat as usual and try out if you can eat something without anything happening? isnt this dangerous? i mean what if something happens? then it's probably too late when you're already getting a flush.
> 
> back then when one of my docs wanted to push me to take parnate he gave me a list of forbidden foods but he said when you only take 10mg which he wanted me to take then you dont have to follow the rules. but that was too risky for me and i dont know if 10mg would haver done much at all.


You're a hypochondriac, I find it unlikely that you are able to even drink a glass of water without creating a thread on this forum.

"It tastes nothing.. oh that's scary", "It's transparent, will it make me invisible? That's scary..", I heard water can make you drown, that's scary..."


----------



## Burnaby (Feb 13, 2013)

Get busy living or get busy dying . . .


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

-


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

what about coffee, chocolate and benzos? can you take any of this when you take parnate?

i read something which said you can eat like 25gr nuts or something. that was insane. you cant even go out and eat something without a scale lol.

what if i want to eat a sweat bisquit or something which has nuts and i dont know how many nuts it contains in total? that sucks. i want to eat whatever i want to and not get anal about counting grams. 

and can you take protein powder or amino acid pills which contain all amino acids? i bet that you cant take l-tyrosine or l-tryptophan.


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> I drank a lot of aspartame too which contains l-phenylalanine (tyrosine precursor) and had no issues. Protein powder is fine because the protein powder is protein all the amino acids are bound.


Interesting, I noticed both my whey protein powders contain soy lecithin, do know anything about that? Does your powder contain that?

/depressed77


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

Did you not get a list from the doc with forbidden foods?

And do you have any emergency pills in case you get a flush?

I wonder what are you going to do if you notice that your BP is at 250/150?
Cause if this ever happens it'll be a real emergency. Then you needed intervention asap.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> While the parnate hasn't kicked in for depression it seems to be destroying anxiety. I just feel so damn calm which is likely due to the dopamine rise. I even opened the door for some solicitor today while I usually just let them ring and go away.


Is this always the case that more dopamine calms you down? Can it not also make anxiety worse? Cause if it always calms you down then stimulants would be an anti anxiety drug.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> I'm starting to believe I may be experiencing a "high" or some sort of euphoric feeling that is making me so relaxed. The relaxation is comparable to what I would feel if I took oxycodone. It's very very similar to an opioid high. Freaking odd.
> 
> Although if it was euphoria my guess is the depression would disappear too which it hasn't.


the above and this bit about caffeine and relaxation - http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...o-you-consume-everyday-584026/#post1065969250 might be tangentially but importantly related.

parnate doesn't touch opioid receptors. so, my guess? paradoxical/idiosyncratic reaction to dopaminergic and/or noradrenergic activity, likely the former or a combination of both.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> And you know how they say that if coffee relaxes you you may have ADHD. Well I still can't focus for **** on parnate. Hopefully that changes.


sucka!


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

i'll respond here because i don't want to thread hijack.

have you taken the beta-blocker throughout your entire anhedonia/mdd treatment attempts? what about the z-drug?


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Nah propranolol I'm only taking PRN. I take it before doctors visit. But i mean last time I was at my doctors I got my parnate prescribed so I haven't taken it since starting parnate. I do take zopiclone half a pill every night to sleep. I don't think it would cause me any problems.


i think that aside from abilify (perhaps?), that zyprexa is the only med that disinhibits dopamine at low doses, right?

have you trialed abilify?

p.s. brb


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Yah abilify helped a bit but not too much. It was super expensive too. I love how Parnate costs dirt. hehe
> 
> I was expecting it to cost a lot more because it's brand name only here, but man it was cheaper than generics.
> 
> I mean I will give parnate a long enough trial on its own. I really don't want to add other stuff because I want to see what it can do on its own. Plus I have all the way to 60mg to climb to. I've heard of people not responding till even after that.


yeah, i agree - give it time to do its thing and if it doesn't do its thing then you can always explore an aap again, perhaps with the addition of metformin or something akin to. i really don't know why they didn't try to add on metformin while you were on the effexor/zyprexa cocktail before taking you off of it so quickly when it yielded such positive results and you hadn't responded so positively to anything previously.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

basuraeuropea said:


> yeah, i agree - give it time to do its thing and if it doesn't do its thing then you can always explore an aap again, perhaps with the addition of metformin or something akin to. i really don't know why they didn't try to add on metformin while you were on the effexor/zyprexa cocktail before taking you off of it so quickly when it yielded such positive results and you hadn't responded so positively to anything previously.


Yah plus I want my doctor to feel like she made the right decision prescribing parnate as she was against it. So I sure hope it works. I actually woke up in a better mood today. Nothing spectacular nor euthymic, but better none the less.

Yah but the metformin would only help blood sugar, the cholesterol was a problem too. I just didn't feel comfortable with it. My grandma had diabetes and my mom has high blood sugar, so it's definitely something i don't want to mess with.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't know if this is parnate insomnia or coincidence. I woke up at 3am today and just couldn't get my *** back to sleep. So here I am wide and awake.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Did a bit of gaming this morning. I don't know why but I had the urge, and now I am playing Tiny Tina's assault on dragons keep DLC and am loving it. Everything in the game looks so nice and the humor in it is awesome. Haha Tiny Tina is the best!

My BP is 162/90 maybe that's why I couldn't sleep, but I feel good very energetic!
Thinking of going for a jog. I also measured while drinking coffee so maybe i'll try again once i'm done drinking it hehe.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

So yah I used the energy and went for a jog. My blood pressure fell to 134/84 now after the jog. The post-jog euphoria has been amazing. I mean i don't know if it's because I haven't jogged in a long time or because the Parnate was just enhancing it, but damn I like!

My BP is normal since the jog at 124/82 right now. I am tired like hell though since I've been up since 3am and it's only 12! So i'm going to be stuffing some more coffee in me.


----------



## Burnaby (Feb 13, 2013)

so far so good, i think just the fact that you are having positive results this early is promising sign, goodluck


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

Hey kehcorpz, hows parnate doing for your anhedonia?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Totally made up for yesterdays sleep with last nights 11 hour sleep haha. Feel damn refreshed. Although i'm sore all over from jogging hehe.

@jawi yah i noticed yesterday my anhedonia got better for a short period of time. I actually had an urge to play video game and enjoyed it. Although later in the day that went away. So it's a sign that something is happening.


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Totally made up for yesterdays sleep with last nights 11 hour sleep haha. Feel damn refreshed. Although i'm sore all over from jogging hehe.
> 
> @jawi yah i noticed yesterday my anhedonia got better for a short period of time. I actually had an urge to play video game and enjoyed it. Although later in the day that went away. So it's a sign that something is happening.


wow, the jogging sounds like the real anhedonia gone sign. My Nardil's being a jerk right now, and the world feels so monochrome again for me..


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> This stuff is actually dirt cheap too even though it's brand name. 25 bucks for 60 pills.
> 
> So the pharmacist said I should try it at night cuz some people get drowsy, what do you guys think?


Appr. 170€ for 100 pills. Good thing to have insurance. And it's not GSK Parnate, it's called Jatrosom.

/depressed77


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> @depressed77 that's not that bad, I've heard of people paying way more.


Yeah it's pretty expensive everywhere it seems, atleast in Europe.



kehcorpz said:


> So today I'm feeling pretty good again. Once again i'm in the mood to go jogging but unfortunately my legs are still sore from the other day


Well that's a luxury problem 

Nice to hear you are doing better, I will try to take a ride with my bike today.

/depressed77


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Well A+ for effort, not that I'm in bad shape, but I could hardly manage 5h in a car. I bought this new Trek bike and it surely has been used, almost at a daily basis, but only as transport to city and the gym which is no more than 4km one way, although I try to extend my route to get over 10km.
But the past two and half months I have been bound to the couch, I have done absolutely nothing this summer. I just came back from a 20min ride which felt awesome. I think I notice an improvement, but perhaps it's just psychological, which is great anyway. 

/depressed77


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> My buddy got us a really good deal on these pretty kick-*** mountain bikes. Anyways, first ride this summer we decided to go to a completely different city which took us about 5 hours to get there. It was ok but at that point our crotches/prostates were killing from sitting on those freaking horrible seats. So the 5 hour ride back was the most brutal ever. _*My prostate was swollen for days after*_. And well we never went biking again since summer started haha.


What exactly did you guys get up 2


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

What's the max dose you can take?

And what kind of stuff are you eating now? Are you eating exactly the same as before with no side effects? 
Back then when I read the leaflet of a maoi it had insane restrictions like for example 20gr nuts maximum. I mean who can count the nut content of a piece of pie? Shall I dissect it in the store and then put the nuts on a tiny scale in order to find out if I can eat it? The restrictions were so crazy that I directly thought that's not going to work. 

And could you take a benzo when you're on parnate?


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> i'm going to buy this bracelet, it's only 49 bucks!
> 
> http://www.medicalert.ca/en/join/products/productDetails.asp?styleId=1&p=I256


Looks good. You might wanna check out stickyj.com also, I bought this one from them: http://www.stickyj.com/aa1065c.html#.UhTFYH8lG24

Inexpensive and the engraving was flawless.

/depressed77


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> Yah but it's velcro looks really cheap hehe.
> 
> What did you engrave on yours?


They _DO_ have others also 

"See Other Side" on front

On back:
"M.A.O.I."
"DRUG INTERACTIONS!"
"NAME"
"SSN + COUNTRY"

/depressed77


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Check mine today 123/80


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> Wow you've never reported such optimal values. You think it's because you quit drinking?


Nah drinking only rises bloodpressure a couple day's after quitting. Drinking is such a volatile chemical altho it almost guaranteed to cause rebound hypertension.

Improve diet/exercise/sleep. Limit smoking/caffeine/alcohol. Plus working a daily job/weightloss can help the most.

Oh yeah i almost forgot lot's of dirty promiscous sex is the most important factor in controlling bloodpressure lolz j/k

I did have one beer that day maybe that why it low lol.

I dunno if a dysfunctional gaba system can cause hypertension.

I hope not.

Hows your parnate working for ya?


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

These bracelets look stupid and are way too expensive. Are there no "I'm on Parnate" shirts?


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> Yes to Benzos. The food i'm eating is pretty much what I always ate. Granted i never ate much nuts. But I still have ice cream/yogurt/cream cheese, coffee, etc. I even ate these cheese danishes that were delicious without knowing what kind of cheese they used and had no problems. I assumed it wasn't aged cheese since it's processed and full of sugar hehe.


But you can't eat any junk food or conventional foods which contain yeast extract, right? Yeast extract is in so many things today.

My fear would be what if you accidentally eat something in huge amounts which you've not eaten before and you think it's okay but then you realize that it wasn't okay. What do you do in such a situation? Call an ambulance? But what if you don't have enough time to wait for an ambulance? That's scary.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

T800 said:


> But you can't eat any junk food or conventional foods which contain yeast extract, right? Yeast extract is in so many things today.
> 
> My fear would be what if you accidentally eat something in huge amounts which you've not eaten before and you think it's okay but then you realize that it wasn't okay. What do you do in such a situation? Call an ambulance? But what if you don't have enough time to wait for an ambulance? That's scary.


Since when does junk food have yeast extracts? Can you give some examples? Anyways you won't even take zoloft why even discuss parnate hah


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> Nah drinking only rises bloodpressure a couple day's after quitting. Drinking is such a volatile chemical altho it almost guaranteed to cause rebound hypertension.
> 
> Improve diet/exercise/sleep. Limit smoking/caffeine/alcohol. Plus working a daily job/weightloss can help the most.
> 
> ...


Haha sounds good. Parnate is great for anxiety, i have been having some windows that are showing depression may be going. Still too early I think I'm 6 days on 30mg so far.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> Since when does junk food have yeast extracts? Can you give some examples? Anyways you won't even take zoloft why even discuss parnate hah


Where I live yeast extract is in totally many things like for example these disgusting soups powders which you only pour into hot water or even many frozen pizzas contain yeast extract. They even advertise that a food does not have MSG when at the same time it has yeast extract which is basically the same crap.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

T800 said:


> Where I live yeast extract is in totally many things like for example these disgusting soups powders which you only pour into hot water or even many frozen pizzas contain yeast extract. They even advertise that a food does not have MSG when at the same time it has yeast extract which is basically the same crap.


Yah here we are pretty tough on MSG and stuff like that. I never see it in anything. Hell I had pilsbury pizza pockets and was fine


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

Do you check the labels for yeast extract? Watch out for the yeast extract.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

T800 said:


> Do you check the labels for yeast extract? Watch out for the yeast extract.


I do skim through the labels, but i doubt the amount in processed foods would even matter. But yah I haven't come across it yet.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Man I've been craving stimulants lately im kinda hesitent to go back to the docter. I haven't even seen him in a couple month's if i get anything. I would opt for concerta or it all might be just a bad idea.

Does parnate produce neurotoxcity?

Have youve tried diablo 3 yet?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Ugh been up since 3am today. I dont know just can't sleep. Feel kind of hungry. I guess this is the early wakings people complain about on Parnate. Though only 2nd time it has happened to me! haha

@gotanxiety doesn't produce neurotoxicity as far as anything out there knows. 

No to diablo 3, just didn't seem like my kind of game. I played Torchlight II by some of the diablo team, much better game hehe.


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> I have to say I have been feeling pretty awesome recent mornings after about an hour following my dose of parnate. Just the stimulatory feeling is pretty noticeable. I just want to go jogging and do stuff. I even want to message girls on dating sites and feel confident. I just won't because I promised myself i'd get my stuff together before getting into another relationship heh. Maybe twice a day dosing of 20mg x2 would work even better. Ahh well I'll stay on 30mg for another month and then discuss with doctor based on how i feel.


This is very good news, can't wait to get enough energy to start exercising again. I have also paused any attempts to get a girlfriend for the same reasons, although there are moments when it would be nice to have one..

/depressed77


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

Damn maybe parnate is really much better than all the other trash. If only it wasn't so scary. 

I'm not sure, is there nothing from the psych drugs department which you can still take when on a maoi? What about stimulants? Could you take ritalin + maoi? 
Does parnate also have l-trytophane warnings? Sertraline said not to take any drug which "contains l-trytophane". This is totally vague. I don't know how to interpret this. Meat also contains l-trytophane and whey protein, too. Cheese also. Do they only mean l-trytophanein free form as single amino acid or do they also mean amino acid pills which contain l-trytophane but also all other amino acids and protein powder? Why can't they at least be more clear? :mum


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

What are MAOI's like for bipolar disorder, either I or II?


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> I've heard of them being used for it but not very popular. I mean nardil can cause hypomania so probably not the best of choices. I mean anything is really a possibility as long as you're on a mood stabilizer right? So possible Parnate/lithium, Parnate/lamictal could work.


Yeah, i was under the impression that there would be need for a mood stabiliser. Would Parnate + Olanzapine + Lamictal be possible? Lithium sucks


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

I think I read in Stahl's book that maoi and z-drugs don't mix well together. Are you sure that you can combine this?


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

T800 said:


> I think I read in Stahl's book that maoi and z-drugs don't mix well together. Are you sure that you can combine this?


Which one of them?

/depressed77


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

It's in Stahl's 2013 edition. I will try to look it up.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

> Page 341 Table 7-11
> 
> Use these drugs with caution and careful monitoring while *waiting to start *an MAOI or when *discountinuing* an MAOI:
> 
> ...


This means that you also shouldn't take these drugs while actually taking (!) an MAOI.


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

T800 said:


> This means that you also shouldn't take these drugs while actually taking (!) an MAOI.


Thanks for looking it up. But it doesn't say that.

/depressed77


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

I assume they're worried about GABA. To my knowledge, zopiclone only facilitates GABA; it does not act as a direct agonist. So I wouldn't expect it to be particularly dangerous when combined with an MAOI.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> That doesn't mean nothing. Stahl's prescribers guide actually adds lamictal/antipsychotics as augmenting agents to MAOI lol.
> 
> http://stahlonline.cambridge.org/pr...lcypromine&title=Therapeutics#hqz-a9i-ie2-gh5


Then Stahl seems to be a very confused person if he can't even remember what he writes in his other books. Very questionable character. I'd not want such a doctor. :roll


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

T800 said:


> Then Stahl seems to be a very confused person if he can't even remember what he writes in his other books. Very questionable character. I'd not want such a doctor. :roll


Being careful with ANYTHING on MAOIs is a good policy to follow. It does not mean you have to abstain from everything. Just like with the food you eat, you need to be careful. See how you react to things. Everyone reacts differently to MAOIs and different drugs so it's only good to play it safe and start off slow and see how you react.


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Those medications listed should be used with caution regardless if you're taking an MAOI or not.

/depressed77


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

I have to say I haven't really recovered from the jog today. I have been pretty tired today. I mean I can lay down in bed and just lay there and such but I won't fall asleep cuz i'll keep moving around. I'm super lazy too. It could be the day though who knows. I also started taking fish oil again last night before bed.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

Maybe it's an interaction with the fish oil.
I mean who knows, maybe the fish ate high tyramine foods before he was caught and then converted into fish oil which means you also have high tyramine in the fish oil.


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

T800 said:


> Maybe it's an interaction with the fish oil.
> I mean who knows, maybe the fish ate high tyramine foods before he was caught and then converted into fish oil which means you also have high tyramine in the fish oil.


Sounds pretty fishy to me...


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

T800 said:


> Maybe it's an interaction with the fish oil.
> I mean who knows, maybe the fish ate high tyramine foods before he was caught and then converted into fish oil which means you also have high tyramine in the fish oil.


Damn what about all the SSRIs that get flushed down the toilet and end up in the water and fish consume. I might be getting SSRIs mixed with MAOI.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> Damn what about all the SSRIs that get flushed down the toilet and end up in the water and fish consume. I might be getting SSRIs mixed with MAOI.


That is indeed a very scary thought. Didn't even think about this. :blank


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Haha, I'm scared of being scared. I'm so scared to death! 

What about marijauna is that safe with maoi?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> Haha, I'm scared of being scared. I'm so scared to death!
> 
> What about marijauna is that safe with maoi?


I think people do it. I'd probably be super cautious and start with low amounts and see how I react. There's just so much going on with Marijuana you can't definitely say it won't affect you.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

Just a weird idea but what would happen if someone on a maoi smoked really old cheese together with peperoni,sauerkraut and bacon would this also be dangerous?


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

Imagine you walk by a restaurant which has grilled cheese and bacon sandwiches. In such a case this could really be dangerous. I wonder if they're even aware of this danger. Maybe someone should inform them that they have to do medical tests wether inhaled foods can also be dangerous.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm scared of injections. Injections are dangerous. They can cause embolism. Does this stuff also come as gel or as liquid?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Hit up the weight's brah! Then you can at least moderate your oxidative stress to some degree if overtraining the problem. For some reason I love doing 40 to 100 rep's I still do a lot of low rep static contractions and super slow rep's with heavier weight as well usually in the same workout hehe. Plus low and high range of motion training which I love.

Parnate causes low bloodpressure right? Maybe cardio bring's the bloodpressure down even lower causing fatige? I've always have higher then normal bloodpressure after from working out. To much adrenaline and coffee sometimes it almost like a panic attack. But I figure it coulda been from Second cup's extra large has almost 500mg of caffeine in it! That even more then starbuck's. No wonder why I've been going bonkers.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> That's a butt load of caffeine hah. Yah my blood pressure has been normal the whole time so that's not why i'm having the fatigue. I'm feeling it again today as well, though not as bad. I wish i could at least get mirtazapine with this med but pharmacy has it flagged  At least with mirtazapine I'd be sleeping normally. Waking up at 4am sort of sucks lol.


Yeah fatigue and weakness suck big time! I only slept for 2 2 hour periods last night probably cause I started chain smoking the last 2 day's outta boredom. I may seroquel myself tonight and quit today well it easy. Bad habit to do if your exercising hehe. Smoking at least kills endurance by half I figure.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> I just got back from getting my prescription filled. I felt so damn confident. Crowds of people and i was walking tall and looking at everyone no problems.


Why do you look at people? I mean why would one want to look at people? That's weird.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

You gotta stare them right in the eyes while making some growling or hissing noises like a dog or a cat.

I don't like people. They annoy me or make me sad.


----------



## beyouself (Aug 23, 2013)

Does parnate help with impulsivity because I did something really stupid today with someone on this site and now I really regret it.. I am feeling really sad about it and I thought this site would help me but now I just feel worse because even online, I can't seem to ruin something because I decided overstep my boundaries with someone.. help anyone? Any advice because I just want to move on and hope that this person does not think I am complete werido


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

What's the ABSOLUTE MAXIMUM Parnate maintenance dose (eg. Nardil's is probably 150mg), and how long would it take to do a FULL Parnate trial to test if it's the right drug for.. a friend?

Npt that I care.. I'm a LadyNardil's man.. errm.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Parnate doesn't really have a maximum dose but the literature says 60mg
I remember reading about people on 150mg and I personally went up to 90mg


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

CD700 said:


> Parnate doesn't really have a maximum dose but the literature says 60mg
> I remember reading about people on 150mg and I personally went up to 90mg


Yes, I know a guy who took 90mg with a high dose of nortriptyline. Any added benefit from 90mg?

/depressed77


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

Apparently, 90mg of Parnate isn't at all very rare.. 150mg is pretty high, but Im not sure what that dose would be if converted into the equivalent Nardil dose (I only have experience with Nardil)


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Next week going to start weights.


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> I read a case report where some guy was taking something ridiculous over 300mg because he was addicted to the stimulant properties. I forget the exact dose but it was pretty damn high. Typically if you go over 60mg chances are you're seeking the stimulant effect not the MAOI effect. GSK said that over 60mg made no difference on MAO inhibition.


That's stupid.. Parnate is like 1/10th as stimulating as... umm.. I think it was dexamphetamine? no.. it was.. Anyways! Junkies should not get their stimulation from Parnate. that's just junkie stupid.

Also, I seem to be an odd case with Nardil. typically MAO inhibition maxes out at 90mg for Nardil, but I get NO EFFECT WHATSOEVER at any dosage below 120mg, and my MAO takes only 6 days to regenerate, not 2 weeks. So.. If I were to convert 120mg-135mg of Nardil into the equivalent Parnate dosage, it would be like.. what? 80mg-90mg (2/3rds)?

Oh, and im really not good at parnate stuffs yet.. does it have any tolerance issues, if not abused?


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> How do you know about your MAO? hehe
> 
> Yah Parnate is much weaker than the amps apparently but it may have some unique mechanism or section of the brain that it affects. I can't really compare to other stimulants though. I guess someone with experience in both is better suited to answer.
> 
> ...


I know my MAO thingies because i spent 10 weeks all and around 15-75mg (the normal dosage range) and felt ABSOLUTELY NOTHING. then I took 120mg for 1 day, as a trial, and after exactly 6 days, I felt the MAO inhibition of the 120mg, and I felt pretty damn amazing.

And I don't quite understand your wiki reference.. soo.. Nardil kills b6, and lack of b6 kills GABA-T. But Nardil already inhibits GABA-T, so that shouldn't matter, and all seems well. THEN it says, seemingly out of no where, that Phenelzine and B6 are " rendered inactive upon these reactions occurring". To this I say.. WAT?!


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> I know it's freaking confusing. I think Gilmour might have found some studies in the past relating to this, but not sure. He tried to take the B6 route for some of the Nardil issues he was experiencing.


He also used to take B6 in I think it was 100mg per day? Some 3 digit number (read his posts on another forum), and it's not hard to come across people/studies that say that too much B6 can render Nardil inactive, so I have no idea what might have possessed him to take so much B6.

I never bothered to understand why lotsa B6 can kill Nardil, but you just said that B6 can metabolize Phenelzine, and thats good enough for me.

Yea, and the Parnate tolerance question.. yea.. so, is that a thing, or what?


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> DAy [email protected]: I already cleaned/vacuumed and it's only 9am! How's that for productive! I should note I haven't cleaned since late June lol. I think depression/anhedonia action will occur soon as I have been "thinking" about stuff that i once liked to do. Like right now am thinking "I'd like to play tiny tinas assault on dragons keep dlc for borderlands 2 sometime in the future". I did start playing it that day I had anhedonia disappear for an hour heh. I haven't continued since. But I know I loved it when I was playing it. Just it all faded after.


Good stuff.

/depressed77


----------



## Burnaby (Feb 13, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> Was feeling a bit weak and for the first time my blood pressure clocked in pretty low. 90/58. I mean 90 is still low normal technically but it's definitely not what I'm used to. I ended up drinking a couple teaspoons of salt and it went back to normal and no longer feeling weak


damn bro, that is pretty low. I'm over my 4th week and still don't have a low blood pressure, glad you found salt helping. good to know just incase i need it


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> Ahh finally day [email protected]: So last night was the first night I slept all the way through the night without waking up at like 4-5am. I basically added benadryl to my sleep cocktail. So consists of zopiclone/melatonin/benadryl. Benadryl has never been able to get me to sleep but it at least managed to keep me asleep. We shall see if I adapt to it or not. I have a tonne of this stuff I bought at costco ages ago but I found out it wasn't working in getting me to sleep.


Getting enough sleep is essential, I'm thinking if I should go back to zopiclone. How are you feeling otherwise?

/depressed77


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> Pretty good! I'm skipping jogging today because it is so damn hot. Early morning and already 31 Celsius. But yah so glad I got to play some video games yesterday, it's usually a good sign for my anhedonia hehe.
> 
> I don't take the full dose of zopiclone. I split it in half. Now that I am introducing benadryl I will try for 1/4th. And maybe possibly get rid of it all together and just use melatonin/benadryl. Though not sure benadryl has what it takes to get me to sleep.


It's a good sign when you start doing stuff you normally like. 31 celsius, really? We haven't had that kind of temperatures in the whole summer. It's 21 C here now which is quite pleasant. I have actually never used melatonin for some reason, maybe I should give it shot.

/depressed77


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> Pretty good! I'm skipping jogging today because it is so damn hot. Early morning and already 31 Celsius. But yah so glad I got to play some video games yesterday, it's usually a good sign for my anhedonia hehe.


Thats strange. The more bored or apathetic i am there is a greater chance of my gaming.


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> Yah I don't get people who play games when depressed. Like I can't do it, i find them extremely boring/uninteresting/unpleasing. If my anhedonia goes away I find games interesting, pleasurable and tonnes of fun! It would make sense because well games are supposed to be for pleasure! And if you can't feel pleasure what could possibly drive you to play them.


I find them as escapism techniques so i dont have to address real life problems. Oh well. My days of playing World of Warcraft seem to have passed.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

A Sense of Purpose said:


> I find them as escapism techniques so i dont have to address real life problems. Oh well. My days of playing World of Warcraft seem to have passed.


Yah I guess it just means you don't have anhedonia. When you have it you know, you just stare blankly at a wall or some other bs hehe.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

Jawi96 said:


> I know my MAO thingies because i spent 10 weeks all and around 15-75mg (the normal dosage range) and felt ABSOLUTELY NOTHING. then I took 120mg for 1 day, as a trial, and after exactly 6 days, I felt the MAO inhibition of the 120mg, and I felt pretty damn amazing.
> 
> And I don't quite understand your wiki reference.. soo.. Nardil kills b6, and lack of b6 kills GABA-T. But Nardil already inhibits GABA-T, so that shouldn't matter, and all seems well. THEN it says, seemingly out of no where, that Phenelzine and B6 are " rendered inactive upon these reactions occurring". To this I say.. WAT?!


What it means is that if you take too much B6 it can metabolize Nardil or "kill it" which is necessary for the synthesis of many important AD chemicals. B6 is also important for PEH which is a compound inside of Nardil for inhibiting GABA-T. Less B6 = Less PEH = Less GABA T inhibition = LESS GABA.

You should be fine. If you think you aren't, take a B6 test BEFORE you supplement. It's like $75

EDITED** Misphrased something. And I took 100 mg because it was hard to find anything less at any health store. I had to go online to get a 2 mg one. 100 mg for 1 month put my levels 5 times over what was normal.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> Yah I don't get people who play games when depressed. Like I can't do it, i find them extremely boring/uninteresting/unpleasing. If my anhedonia goes away I find games interesting, pleasurable and tonnes of fun! It would make sense because well games are supposed to be for pleasure! And if you can't feel pleasure what could possibly drive you to play them.


This. I can't do anything when I'm depressed except maybe talk about meds and killing myself.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

A Sense of Purpose said:


> I find them as escapism techniques so i dont have to address real life problems. Oh well. My days of playing World of Warcraft seem to have passed.


This sounds more like melancholic depression and anxieties rather than anhedonia or major depression, though I think keh said it up in the thread.

Not trying to diminish your pains, just doesn't make a whole lot of sense if you're majorly depressed. I'm always like catatonic.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> Yah well 31 celsius with humidity. It's about 24 without it. But yah it's reached 35C without humidity and 44C with humidity before this summer.
> 
> Yah I've been using melatonin for years, it works for me.
> 
> You know what I notice about the 2-3 hours after taking Parnate. I'm so relaxed and just euphoric, I can do active stuff like jog but also if I say lay down in bed I feel so good I could easily fall asleep. It's quite neat hehe. Maybe taking it at night could work for some? Pharmacist actually told me that when I first got it.


That sounds similar to dexedrine.


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

gilmourr said:


> This sounds more like melancholic depression and anxieties rather than anhedonia or major depression, though I think keh said it up in the thread.


Isn't anhedonia a symptom of melancholic depression? and AND, isn't melancholic depression also a subtype of major depression?



gilmourr said:


> This. I can't do anything when I'm depressed except maybe talk about meds and killing myself.


I'm the same with the med talk bit. I used to spend every free second of my days just reading about meds because it was the only thing I seemed to be able to bring myself to do.

I haven't gone out, played video games, read any comic books, or watched any movies in months. I've just been hoarding all of them in my PC to collect dust cause I can't get myself to bother with what I know would just be tiring to watch. Actually, yea.. That's what I can honestly say actively doing things with anhedonia for me feels like - exhausting. Music is just noise, and everything else that's suppose to be fun is just the same blank thing as anything else, only more to process


----------



## Burnaby (Feb 13, 2013)

I haven't gone out, played video games, read any comic books, or watched any movies in months. I've just been hoarding all of them in my PC to collect dust cause I can't get myself to bother with what I know would just be tiring to watch. Actually, yea.. That's what I can honestly say actively doing things with anhedonia for me feels like - exhausting. Music is just noise, and everything else that's suppose to be fun is just the same blank thing as anything else, only more to process[/QUOTE]

I feel ya, can relate somewhat. The only thing that gets me out is work and coffee!


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

I haven't gone out, played video games, read any comic books, or watched any movies in months. I've just been hoarding all of them in my PC to collect dust cause I can't get myself to bother with what I know would just be tiring to watch. Actually, yea.. That's what I can honestly say actively doing things with anhedonia for me feels like - exhausting. Music is just noise, and everything else that's suppose to be fun is just the same blank thing as anything else, only more to process[/QUOTE]

That's the same as me
I have no energy and even just the thought of doing things is tiring


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

A Sense of Purpose said:


> I find them as escapism techniques so i dont have to address real life problems. Oh well. My days of playing World of Warcraft seem to have passed.


At least its healthier then alcohol/drugs


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

True it may preserve your brain untill you start trying to kill yourself with a real drug addiction.


----------



## Burnaby (Feb 13, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> I have like this urge to workout today. I guess that's a sign that i'm starting to get motivated. I'm not going to though as it could be temporary and I'll end up starting a workout and then not continuing. Have had that happen many times. I hope this sort of feeling lasts so that I can plan a full new routine to start next week.


thats a great sign, i am more motivated at work but as for physical exercise on nardil the motivation is still low.

by the way i meant to ask you how do you find zopiclone for sleep? I can get some trazodone soon but the insomnia is killing me. No antihistamine or melatonin or any other over the counter drug works for me even a bit. I have all sorts of benzos around but don't wanna use them more than twice a week and rather use a decent sleep med. Please let me know if its effective


----------



## Burnaby (Feb 13, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> I've been using it on and off for years. It has always worked for me. I like to cycle it with different meds every few months though as I don't want to become too dependent. Though I find it easy to come off of. The secret is really finding the right dose, if you take too much it will definitely knock you out but if you like wake up to go pee in the middle of the night or something it will make you feel drunk and bump into walls like crazy lol.
> 
> It's worth a try if nothing works. I think that combining different sleep meds like I'm doing now is the best way. The hardest part for me is falling asleep, so zopiclone does that really well for me. Staying asleep an antihistamine usually does it.


i tend to agree although i have only cycled with benzos so far and trazodone will be a new experience. What other meds do you take for sleep? just over the counter or prescription? any experience with tradozone? i have read that it can be pretty effective, not planning to use it on a daily base though , might use benzos twice a week and tradozone for another 2 or 3 night. I guess I will have harsh insomnia for a few months on nardil, even if i get 5 hours I can still manage my day but last night didn't even get half hour and got killed the whole day.


----------



## Burnaby (Feb 13, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> Nah I have never tried those nor any benzos. I typically use mirtazapine as my cycle med. It's pretty much one of the most powerful antihistamines. Seroquel is nothing compared to it. Something like seroquel wouldn't get me to sleep. Olanzapine was pretty good at getting me to sleep, it's also a powerful antihistamine much stronger than seroquel. Over the counter antihistamines can't get me to sleep. They can help when combined with others to keep me sleeping but that's about it.
> 
> You can try trazodone, but never had much experience myself. I don't get what part of the drug would make you sleepy since its histamine affinity is weak like hell.


I know about seroquel but was afraid to try any antipsychotic meds, not sure about the side effects. Trazodone is a SARI but that only works at higher doses and lower doses can put you to sleep. It does bind to gaba and dependency rated low I believe (unless you take it every single night). So if trazodone doesn't work I might go for zyprexa. I don't might taking the benzos as once or twice a week hasn't given me any withdrawl or tolerance so far, but i think benzos are not the first choice as an sleep aid. I was ready to try ambien but the sleep walking part kinda scared me, maybe thats because I live on the 15th floor of a high rise, lol


----------



## Burnaby (Feb 13, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> Yah Ambien has a huge track record of weird issues. I'd stick with zopiclone! Becareful with blood sugar on zyprexa though. I would have stayed on it but it lowered my blood sugar to point of hypoglycemia. I mean most people on these forums haven't had that issue so i'm probably unique. That or i'm the only one who gets regular blood work hah.


Ambien kept giving two people i know panic attacks once they would wake up, not sure if its my first choice. I would try zopiclone if i get my hands on some for sure, seems like its good with the side effect side as well. I also do have a bit of hypoglycemia so i have to be careful if i try it, thanks for the tip


----------



## Burnaby (Feb 13, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> Ahh yah definitely be careful.
> 
> Man I'm pissed the company doing my Medical bracelet still hasn't sent it out. And then it will take forever because it's from the UK. I should contact them it's been a week. It shouldn't take that long to inscribe gee.


i usually pay more just to get it express posted and this way they can assign a tracking number so you know where it is. Sucks that it hasn't gotten there but i wouldn't worry about it too much, chances of you getting into an accident and be unconscious are very slim, hopefully none of us maoi user ever get in that situation regardless


----------



## Burnaby (Feb 13, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> No I know, but they haven't even sent it out yet. I just wanted to have it for my next doctor appointment so that my doctor felt more at ease about me taking it hehe.


thats just unprofessional. I would just tell my doc i have ordered on and its on the way and he would see it on my wrist next time and score some brownie points :clap


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

Why not simply get a "I'm on parnate" shirt? Way cheaper than these bracelets.
Today you can make your own shirts online.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

Then get a MAOI-user tattoo on your forehead. It's pretty cool and you could probably also do it yourself. I bet this would also work pretty good as an incebreaker when you're meeting new people.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

This sounds scary. Maybe a rare paradoxical side effect.

Do you also take temperature readings? I think you should measure body temp multiple times daily, too. Glucose levels would also be interesting.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

T800 said:


> This sounds scary. Maybe a rare paradoxical side effect.
> 
> Do you also take temperature readings? I think you should measure body temp multiple times daily, too. Glucose levels would also be interesting.


Well body temperature doesn't really worry me as I feel normal. I know some people claim to get really cold on MAOIs, gilmour was one of them. I will be getting full blood work including glucose tests every 6 months. Doubt it will mess with glucose like olanzapine did.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I would be more concern with sweating then temperature. I'm gonna try and limit my caffeine to! Lower NE would make you colder wouldn't it?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

GotAnxiety said:


> I would be more concern with sweating then temperature. I'm gonna try and limit my caffeine to! Lower NE would make you colder wouldn't it?


I don't know some claim high NE makes them cold but it makes me warmer. When I was on clomipramine which is a powerful NRI i felt really warm on it.

and I quote



> Body Heat
> Norepinephrine is one of the hormones that creates body heat. Its release from the sympathetic nervous system along with adrenaline causes an increase in cellular metabolism. The sympathetic nervous system is the part of the autonomic--or not consciously controlled--nervous system that responds to stress. Thyroxine is another hormone that increases cellular metabolism to keep the body warm, though not as immediately as adrenaline and norepinephrine do--which serve more to prepare the body for activity than to maintain body temperature.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> I don't know some claim high NE makes them cold but it makes me warmer. When I was on clomipramine which is a powerful NRI i felt really warm on it.
> 
> and I quote


Yea whenever I withdraw from alcohol or the next day hangover I'm a furnace of heat I guess it would depend if that NE caused constriction or dilation of the blood vesssels if you get hot or cold.


----------



## Burnaby (Feb 13, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> Ahh yah definitely be careful.
> 
> Man I'm pissed the company doing my Medical bracelet still hasn't sent it out. And then it will take forever because it's from the UK. I should contact them it's been a week. It shouldn't take that long to inscribe gee.


its just gonna cost you more to call long distance to england, unless they have a toll free number. I know you really pissed at them (you have a right to be) but I would just wait for it to get there, believe me bro, it will get there and you are gonna be just fine


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm to tired and lazy to read all these posts right now. I am sure this has been covered but I'll ask:
How is your sleep on Parnate?
Do you take anything for sleep-med wise?
As far as I can tell from the posts I have read in the past. Insomnia has never been a real issue for you?
What dose of Parnate are you on now and how are you feeling in general?
Also, how long have you been taking it?
I might have missed this. Apparently you take zopiclone for sleep?
This is interesting to me. That propranolol would be a strong enough anxiolytic on Parnate.
It would seem to me one could probably find a beta-blocker plenty strong on Nardil but then again I have heard stories of Parnate reducing anxiety significantly by itself for some people w.o. the GABAa effects.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

metamorphosis said:


> I'm to tired and lazy to read all these posts right now. I am sure this has been covered but I'll ask:
> How is your sleep on Parnate?
> Do you take anything for sleep-med wise?
> As far as I can tell from the posts I have read in the past. Insomnia has never been a real issue for you?
> ...


My sleep has been good. I mean I started zopiclone before parnate cuz I quit mirtazapine and needed something to replace it. Although zopiclone alone i kept waking up early on parnate at like 4am-5am so I added Benadryl and this keeps me sleeping longer.

I'm on 30mg Parnate at about 15 days now. It completely obliterates my anxiety. It raises my libido. Depression/anhedonia so far has been getting better in "windows" where like for a few hours in a day I may feel normal and have interests and stuff again. My guess is it needs more time. I may even go to 40mg at my next appointment. I actually don't use the propranolol anymore since Parnate has removed my anxiety and all the physical symptoms. I still have it on hand just in case.


----------



## Burnaby (Feb 13, 2013)

sounds like you might finally have found the right med! looking good so far, im sure the effects will be better as some time passes on and good thing your side effects are on the low side:boogie


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> My sleep has been good. I mean I started zopiclone before parnate cuz I quit mirtazapine and needed something to replace it. Although zopiclone alone i kept waking up early on parnate at like 4am-5am so I added Benadryl and this keeps me sleeping longer.
> 
> I'm on 30mg Parnate at about 15 days now. It completely obliterates my anxiety. It raises my libido. Depression/anhedonia so far has been getting better in "windows" where like for a few hours in a day I may feel normal and have interests and stuff again. My guess is it needs more time. I may even go to 40mg at my next appointment. I actually don't use the propranolol anymore since Parnate has removed my anxiety and all the physical symptoms. I still have it on hand just in case.


Do you have any problems with nausea and chills? Can't tell if this is from Parnate or from Seroquel discontinuation. I need to force myself to eat.

/depressed77


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

bradfairway said:


> sounds like you might finally have found the right med! looking good so far, im sure the effects will be better as some time passes on and good thing your side effects are on the low side:boogie


Yah I think i've always been lucky though with not experiencing many sides from meds hehe.



depressed77 said:


> Do you have any problems with nausea and chills? Can't tell if this is from Parnate or from Seroquel discontinuation. I need to force myself to eat.
> 
> /depressed77


Nope, no Nausea or chills. It may not be the seroquel just one of the side effects you're experiencing. I think Gilmour had the same thing with Nardil. As I have said, I'm usually pretty lucky with not getting many side effects.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

I should also note I take my full 30mg dose right in the morning when I Wake up. I don't know if this alone would lower chances of insomnia or other side effects.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Any tips on cutting down on fapping? Today I was so proud I only did it once but nope ended up twice. Twice seems to be my minimum haha.


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Any tips on cutting down on fapping? Today I was so proud I only did it once but nope ended up twice. Twice seems to be my minimum haha.


Could you BE more insensitive? Some of us are on Nardil here!



kehcorpz said:


> fapping.


We do not speak that word in our presence..


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Jawi96 said:


> Could you BE more insensitive? Some of us are on Nardil here!
> 
> We do not speak that word in our presence..


Ugh! K fine today I'll try and do 0.


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> Ugh! K fine today I'll try and do 0.


It's no fap september!

/depressed77


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

depressed77 said:


> It's no fap september!
> 
> /depressed77


Heh last night I took only 1/4th zopiclone and not sure if that's why but I had some weird *** dreams. It went something like this.

It was like a video game RPG. We had a team of 4 and I was a knight and well jesus was on our team. Jesus was like the sorcerer and he had all the magic powers. So yah we were at camp resting in the forest and chilling by the lake when we were attacked long distance from the water. But most of us guys were not really long distance fighters minus jesus and the archer. But we got flanked and they killed Jesus so we were f'd! I ended up getting a quest to revive jesus, to do so I had to bring back the heart of a freshly killed sacrifice. So I went into a nearby town and took out a peasant and cut out his heart and brought it to jesus. I stuffed it in his mouth and jesus came alive. Anyways he spit the heart out and said "you didn't have to stuff it in my mouth just allow me to touch it". But anyways he came back and we ended up attacking the peeps that attacked us earlier. I gotta say honestly that jesus did save the day


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> Heh last night I took only 1/4th zopiclone and not sure if that's why but I had some weird *** dreams. It went something like this.
> 
> It was like a video game RPG. We had a team of 4 and I was a knight and well jesus was on our team. Jesus was like the sorcerer and he had all the magic powers. So yah we were at camp resting in the forest and chilling by the lake when we were attacked long distance from the water. But most of us guys were not really long distance fighters minus jesus and the archer. But we got flanked and they killed Jesus so we were f'd! I ended up getting a quest to revive jesus, to do so I had to bring back the heart of a freshly killed sacrifice. So I went into a nearby town and took out a peasant and cut out his heart and brought it to jesus. I stuffed it in his mouth and jesus came alive. Anyways he spit the heart out and said "you didn't have to stuff it in my mouth just allow me to touch it". But anyways he came back and we ended up attacking the peeps that attacked us earlier. I gotta say honestly that jesus did save the day


Seen movies with worse scripts. How did they manage to kill Jesus anyway?

/depressed77


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

depressed77 said:


> Seen movies with worse scripts. How did they manage to kill Jesus anyway?
> 
> /depressed77


Hehe I don't really remember. Seriously I usually have some crazy *** dreams. This isn't even the half of it haha. It's just usually ill forget them by the time im at a computer hehe.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

bradfairway said:


> its just gonna cost you more to call long distance to england, unless they have a toll free number. I know you really pissed at them (you have a right to be) but I would just wait for it to get there, believe me bro, it will get there and you are gonna be just fine


I ended up emailing them and they told me they already sent it out on August 26th. Which is weird cuz they stated another email will be sent when it is shipped, so guess they didn't do that this time.

So maybe I'll get it soon


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> Yah I think i've always been lucky though with not experiencing many sides from meds hehe.
> 
> Nope, no Nausea or chills. It may not be the seroquel just one of the side effects you're experiencing. I think Gilmour had the same thing with Nardil. As I have said, I'm usually pretty lucky with not getting many side effects.


Yep, it suppressed my appetite.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> Well body temperature doesn't really worry me as I feel normal. I know some people claim to get really cold on MAOIs, gilmour was one of them. I will be getting full blood work including glucose tests every 6 months. Doubt it will mess with glucose like olanzapine did.


Parnate made me hypothermic I believe. I never took my temp but it was 31 degrees and I had 4 wool blankets on me in a room with no window open.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> Any tips on cutting down on fapping? Today I was so proud I only did it once but nope ended up twice. Twice seems to be my minimum haha.


Something with serotonin, or alpha 1 antagonists or alpha 2 agonists like clonidine. Or GABA drugs.

-clonidine
-lyrica
-nortriptyline (completely safe, no SERT and it makes you sleepy for the night + it is a alpha 1 antagonist, so it should send more to alpha 2 receptors where it will calm your peripheral system I believe or your desire.


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

gilmourr said:


> Parnate made me hypothermic I believe. I never took my temp but it was 31 degrees and I had 4 wool blankets on me in a room with no window open.


Did it pass or did you have to give up on it?

/depressed77


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

depressed77 said:


> Did it pass or did you have to give up on it?
> 
> /depressed77


After 2 weeks I gave up on it. I don't know how I managed more than 1 day. I didn't take a shower for like the entire time. At 30 mg.


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

gilmourr said:


> After 2 weeks I gave up on it. I don't know how I managed more than 1 day. I didn't take a shower for like the entire time. At 30 mg.


Sorry to hear that.

/depressed77


----------



## dreamedm (Apr 17, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> Any tips on cutting down on fapping? Today I was so proud I only did it once but nope ended up twice. Twice seems to be my minimum haha.


Yep. I wanted to stop around last year or so. I started with 1 day, then 2, then 4, etc. It's really hard in the beginning, but you must have the desire and exercise your willpower if you really want to cut down. Once you go several days without, it can get easier. You may have the desire, but it'll pass if you exercise your willpower. Tomorrow I'm 2 weeks without, and it definitely helps to keep yourself busy or away from home.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

lool kehcorpz... making a thread about how you hate porn in the frustration section, but still the biggest fapper of the medication section hahaha. :clap

Meanwhile, stroking my own penis doesn't cause any more sexual stimuli than stroking any other limb in my body... aaah so unfair!


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

Mr Bacon said:


> lool kehcorpz... making a thread about how you hate porn in the frustration section, but still the biggest fapper of the medication section hahaha. :clap
> 
> Meanwhile, stroking my own penis doesn't cause any more sexual stimuli than stroking any other limb in my body... aaah so unfair!


Bet you don't love bacon so much right now, huh?


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> Day [email protected]:
> 
> For the most part things have been the same. Anxiety completely gone and depression/anhedonia slowly progressing.
> 
> ...


Anxiety free is worth celebrating. No, the book states 60mg as maximum dosage. Nice to hear some progression on the depression.

/depressed77


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I was secretly hoping it would get lost in the mail damn lol Jk.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> I was secretly hoping your penis got lost in the mail!


I know you were cause you work in the post office you were hoping to find it!


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

How do you know that medics really recognize this or even look for this?

Is it really an officially accepted bracelet? What if the medics just think you're a poser trying to be cool and trying to get chicks with this bracelet?
I bet there are many chicks who are into depressed males who are on MAOI.
This way they can brag about having a bf who's totally depressed and who takes those totally hardcore MAOI which every doctor is afraid of.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

T800 said:


> How do you know that medics really recognize this or even look for this?
> 
> Is it really an officially accepted bracelet? What if the medics just think you're a poser trying to be cool and trying to get chicks with this bracelet?
> I bet there are many chicks who are into depressed males who are on MAOI.
> This way they can brag about having a bf who's totally depressed and who takes those totally hardcore MAOI which every doctor is afraid of.


Yep they look for the logo on the wrist.

So yah I was actually thinking about using it for getting chicks. Heck I think I even mentioned it in this thread 

I could show it to her while walking her back to her place and be all like "I don't have much time to live".


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> I could show it to her while walking her back to her place and be all like "I don't have much time to live".


That could work. Or something like "I'm on Parnate, I don't need much sleep".


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Man today after jogging my allergies hit me hard. September is like the peak of ragweed season. And I've had a runny nose and sneezing pretty much all day since! If I don't go jogging i'm fine but if i go out to jog it happens as i'm really breathing in the goods. But yah it's weird though that the symptoms have been so prolonged. I've had this post jogging before earlier august where ragweed is also pretty bad and it didn't last all day. I think that the MAO isn't there to breakdown the histamine so it's having a longer lasting impression. I'll have to wait till I take my bedtime benadryl to get rid of the symptoms hehe.

Weigh in if you think that histamine breakdown issue is a possibility, im just making guesses based off the fact that MAO breaks down histamine.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hows ya blood pressure ?


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> I could show it to her while walking her back to her place and be all like "I don't have much time to live".


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

CD700 said:


> Hows ya blood pressure ?


It's been fine. I had a few times where it was low like 99/68 but that's still considered "low normal" and it turns out it's the coffee I have been drinking. So I just have some salt usually an hour after my coffee and it stays fine hehe.

Man yesterday's allergies sucked. The benadryl and such got me to sleep but I woke up at like 2am with a super stuff nose. So I ended up taking another benadryl. This morning I'm feeling the anticholinergic effects of the benadryl and I did sleep quite a bit heh. Oh well my coffee should eradicate it.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> It's been fine. I had a few times where it was low like 99/68 but that's still considered "low normal" and it turns out it's the coffee I have been drinking. So I just have some salt usually an hour after my coffee and it stays fine hehe.
> 
> Man yesterday's allergies sucked. The benadryl and such got me to sleep but I woke up at like 2am with a super stuff nose. So I ended up taking another benadryl. This morning I'm feeling the anticholinergic effects of the benadryl and I did sleep quite a bit heh. Oh well my coffee should eradicate it.


Wait till u start a real dose 
60mg minimum therapeutic dose


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> 30mg is the therapeutic dose according to GlaxoSmithKline, 60mg is the absolute max. Some go way over it because they are hunting for the stimulant feeling. But the MAOI action you need to be on 30-60 for at least 3 months.


Bla
There is no stimulant feeling.....its a AD
ALSO, You can get parnate ? Then you can get real stimulants


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> I don't want stimulants. They suck in the end. And yes there is a stimulant feeling. Maybe your Parnate was bad. Everyone knows there's a stimulant feeling. It's actually known for its dopamine/norepinephrine releasing action without the neuron damaging actions.
> 
> Anyways I like Parnate thus far and think it has great potential like most MAOIs if used long term.


Bro your coming down off the placebo
Your videogame enjoyment has gone down a steep cliff the last few days


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Not sure what you're on about but I think it would be for the benefit of this thread if only adults commented on it. Hope you understand.


I find this offensive to Jawis.


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> You fine


..You're damn right I am.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Scrap the benedyl that crap gay and it bad for you it probably making your depression worst. All your side effects low libido and extra depression is probaly the benedyl. 

I wouldn't use any sleeping pills they all cause depression zope benedyl seroquel. The only one that wouldn't cause these problems a low dose ativan probably. But that isn't used for sleep.

You don't wanna run a dual drug addiction its best to be on a a straight agonist instead of a antagonist that will just interfere with the other one working.


----------



## hworth (Mar 31, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> Well, the benadryl didn't make me depressed yesterday, just kinda stupid and in a fog. Today after cutting it in half I haven't been in that fog just depressed. But it could be just i'm approaching some Parnate window where enough MAOI has been inhibited that it's causing receptor changes.
> 
> I hear yah but I need my sleeping pills. I have been taking them forever even before Parnate and been doing fine. Only new one has been benadryl to be honest but I'm going to stick with it at the half dose to see how it goes. I honestly can't see it causing this kind of problem especially at 12.5mg. But yah I've taken mirtazapine which is an antihistamine in the past and never had problems.


Ya i cant see how not getting any sleep would be better than taking some benedryl lol... and wouldnt ativan really just be worse in the long run with addiction and such?

kehcorpz i meant to ask, have you ever been on Adderall? Or has anyone viewing this thread been on Adderall and then Parnate so id know how the two compare antidepressant effect wise


----------



## Burnaby (Feb 13, 2013)

i think if u have access to benzos like ativan or klonopin once or twice a week doesn't do much harm, specially for sleep since you won't be super tired during the day.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

hworth said:


> Ya i cant see how not getting any sleep would be better than taking some benedryl lol... and wouldnt ativan really just be worse in the long run with addiction and such?


Sleep deprivation might be one of the mechicism these drugs work for depression.

Benedryl comes with warnings for high bloodpressure enlarged prostate increased eye pressure.

Ativan is harmless they use it for alcohol withdraws for that reason it is much safer then alcohol. Honestly the withdrawal from benzo's is hyped up the fact is it's a super effective medication and the patents are expired so they have to milk new less effective drugs. Same with alpha blockers not to many docters use these cause there old. I've taken ativan and valium for 10 day' straight and had mild withdraws.


----------



## hworth (Mar 31, 2013)

GotAnxiety said:


> Sleep deprivation might be one of the mechicism these drugs work for depression.
> 
> Benedryl comes with warnings for high bloodpressure enlarged prostate increased eye pressure.
> 
> Ativan is harmless they use it for alcohol withdraws for that reason it is much safer then alcohol. Honestly the withdrawal from benzo's is hyped up the fact is it's a super effective medication and the patents are expired so they have to milk new less effective drugs. Same with alpha blockers not to many docters use these cause there old. I've taken ativan and valium for 10 day' straight and had mild withdraws.


I'm just saying if you've ever been on an MAOI then you know how hellish the insomnia gets and the thing is it doesn't go away, so you go night after night on literally 2-4 hours of sleep.. and makes you almost non-functional during the day. It's not like you just tough out some sleep deprivation for a week or two.

I personally take Ambien and it works like a charm!

But I've yet to decide whether I'll stay on Nardil or switch to Parnate. So far im on my 2nd day of going down to 45mg and I still feel lethargic and kind of stoned in a bad way (spacey) plus extremely depressed.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

4-5 poops a day? Aren't you sore by now?
And just think about how much time and toilet paper this costs. 
Can you even afford this? Have you calculated how much you have to pay for TP alone?


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

I'd also want a bidet. But at least you strengthen your thigh muscles.

Do you use wet TP? Some people pay extra money for wet TP. That's sick. I simply hold my TP under running water. I can say that I have really learned to master ***-cleaning over the years. I have totally perfected my cleaning method. Most people are stupid and wipe. They actually rub the feces into their skin. That's sick. Smart people don't wipe. I just carefully dab the *** until it's all clean and then I use the wet TP for an extra cleaning. Without wet TP you can impossibly reach 100% cleanness. And then after the wet TP I do a few control dabs with dry TP to see if it's really clean and there are no residues.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

I wish I had a swimming pool or I lived on the beach. This way you'd not need any TP at all. You'd simply take a swim after each BM while spreading your cheeks with your hands to really make sure that the water makes it all nice n clean. 
Or even better you could directly have your BM in the ocean. You'd not even need a toilet anymore. That would be so cool.


----------



## hworth (Mar 31, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> uhh nevermind. Make that 2 days no fapping. Hey it was good while it lasted!


Not to get all in your biz but do you mean like you can't anymore or just don't have the same compulsive masturbator drive you used to hahaha


----------



## Burnaby (Feb 13, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> Oh for the last 2 days I just had no sex drive. I couldn't. But this evening I just got super horny again.


consider yourself lucky, i have the sex drive on nardil but its almost impossible to get a boner. Only reason i'm not super worried is reading peoples accounts that this does go away or if i lower to 45mg. Parnate from what i read doesn't give you the water weight gain or sexual dysfunction, excellent drug for depression but not so i guess for anxiety otherwise i jump ships.


----------



## Burnaby (Feb 13, 2013)

im well aware of your struggles with finding the right drug, was in the same boat, so i'm very happy so far its working out for you and you still have alot of time before reaching the full therapeutic effects:boogie


----------



## Burnaby (Feb 13, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> Woot officially at 40mg! Oh man I tell you this is the ANXIETY DESTROYER!
> 
> So I was in a situation that in the past would just kill me with anxiety. The waiting room was full, I was waiting for over an hour. There were people with kids that were just making noise and doing goofy things. I was calm the whole time and I even smiled at the kids for being goofy. I mean nothing really phased me. Even my doctor says I just look so different with the way I communicate.


awesome!


----------



## hworth (Mar 31, 2013)

Has it kicked in yet depression-wise at the new dose?


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> So I was in a situation that in the past would just kill me with anxiety. The waiting room was full, I was waiting for over an hour. There were people with kids that were just making noise and doing goofy things. I was calm the whole time and I even smiled at the kids for being goofy.


What exactly is scary about this situation? I mean seriously.
This is annoying but not scary. Drug side effects are a bit more scary than sitting in a full waiting room with noisy children.



> Oh yah then I went to costco and this hot girl was looking straight at me


That's offensive. Maybe she was looking for trouble. You should have confronted her. Something like: Yo, whatcha starin' at? Want some?


----------



## hworth (Mar 31, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> What you smoking man? I just increased the dose today! hah
> 
> Man you are one impatient man


HAHA sheeit my bad..! you're pretty much the only current Parnate resource I've got so im stalkin your threads like nobodys business 0.0 can you feel me behind the computer screen


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> I used to freak out. Wouldn't be able to sit still, thought everyone was looking at me, didn't know where to look. Good ol anxiety.


Maybe they were all looking at you. You should simply have confronted them and asked them if they want sum, too.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

T800 said:


> Maybe they were all looking at you. You should simply have confronted them and asked them if they want sum, too.


Yah but even if they all were looking at me, now I don't care! lol


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> Yah but even if they all were looking at me, now I don't care! lol


You mean you could fart loud in the waiting room and wouldn't care if everyone knew that it was you? That would really be impressive. I'd not dare to fart loud in public. Does this mean that I have SA? :blank


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

T800 said:


> You mean you could fart loud in the waiting room and wouldn't care if everyone knew that it was you? That would really be impressive. I'd not dare to fart loud in public. Does this mean that I have SA? :blank


Nah, you just have brain damage.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> Nah, you just have brain damage.


What? 
Are you trying to scare me? That's not nice at all.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Day [email protected]: I really really really want to do some weight lifting today. Part of me though is thinking that this is some temporary effect due to the stimulant properties vs. the more long term MAO inhibition. I just don't want to start training and then the "spark" dies and i'm back to cutting off a good routine. I think I may give it a week before I decide to start, maybe. I'm still thinking about it. It would be awesome to get into a routine again. This one I got planned is killer too and people abandon this routine even when they are not depressed, I don't want to abandon it in case this feeling runs out.


----------



## Burnaby (Feb 13, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> Yah but even if they all were looking at me, now I don't care! lol


i was paranoid with people looking at me when i entered somewhere but now its non existent


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> This one I got planned is killer too and people abandon this routine even when they are not depressed, I don't want to abandon it in case this feeling runs out.


I wonder are MAOI catabolic or anabolic? Are there studies on this?
You should try to find this out. If they're catabolic then you should think about adding some testosterone to the mix.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

T800 said:


> I wonder are MAOI catabolic or anabolic? Are there studies on this?
> You should try to find this out. If they're catabolic then you should think about adding some testosterone to the mix.


Well Parnate may lower prolactin and indirectly increase testosterone. The anecdotes I read, NO ONE can workout on Nardil. All the people who tried on mindandmuscle ended up giving it up. On Parnate they are able to continue lifting, some even get a boost.

The thing is, there aren't that many studies on MAOIs, especially not Parnate. I don't think anyone ever wanted to fund these studies. I mean SSRIs have way more studies backing them. But yah you can't just find studies on its effect on testosterone because likely there are none!


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

Why can nobody workout on nardil? These pussies.
They should simply have gotten dat dere celltech.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

T800 said:


> Why can nobody workout on nardil? These pussies.
> They should simply have gotten dat dere celltech.


Hah yah for sure. Nardil increases Gaba too much. Lowers all the neurotransmitters that excite. Not to mention the bad hypotension people get on it.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

You don't have to be excited. You simply need a good workout buddy. Someone like Leroy Davis. He'd make you workout no matter what.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKnNpi81cCs


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

T800 said:


> You don't have to be excited. You simply need a good workout buddy. Someone like him:
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKnNpi81cCs#t=3m43s


Yah and in there case some steroids


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Well Parnate may lower prolactin and indirectly increase testosterone. The anecdotes I read, NO ONE can workout on Nardil. All the people who tried on mindandmuscle ended up giving it up. On Parnate they are able to continue lifting, some even get a boost.
> 
> The thing is, there aren't that many studies on MAOIs, especially not Parnate. I don't think anyone ever wanted to fund these studies. I mean SSRIs have way more studies backing them. But yah you can't just find studies on its effect on testosterone because likely there are none!


I have no problems weight lifting, but I can't run very far even if my life was at stake.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

I think these guys are natural. They probably use a lot of celltech and horny goat weed. 

But the sounds are really funny. When you just listen to the video without watching it you might as well think that this is some hardcore gay porn. :teeth


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

ChopSuey said:


> I have no problems weight lifting, but I can't run very far even if my life was at stake.


Cool do you lift hard? These guys are pretty hard lifters. I mean they even do lactic acid type training which is brutal where you can go from lift to lift with no rest and focusing on high concentric time for each rep. First time I did this one routine I ended up puking. This was before I was even on any drugs. And yah I'm planning to start it probably next week, so we shall see how Parnate fairs haha.



T800 said:


> I think these guys are natural. They probably use a lot of celltech and horny goat weed.
> 
> But the sounds are really funny. When you just listen to the video without watching it you might as well think that this is some hardcore gay porn. :teeth


No they are not natural, they even admit to steroids and have done steroid articles for magazines. Most bodybuilders are not natural unless they are specifically in natural contests. Keep in mind there are natural contests and the other guys. The regular Mr. Olympia contest, EVERYONE does them. Guaranteed.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Nah, I'm not the beefy type, but push-ups, sit-ups, and dumbbells x 30kg is no problem. But as far as running goes, i run worse than your grandma probably.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

ChopSuey said:


> Nah, I'm not the beefy type, but push-ups, sit-ups, and dumbbells x 30kg is no problem. But as far as running goes, i run worse than your grandma probably.


Haha that's funny. Parnate actually lets me run longer. I also had that same effect from Zoloft/Mirtazapine though. But I guess Parnate is unique in that if I run about 2 hours after dosing I won't feel any pain while running.


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

Hey beefcake, how come I barely hear about there being any really long time (20 years+) Parnate users? Does it lose it's razzamatazz?


----------



## hworth (Mar 31, 2013)

Jawi96 said:


> Hey beefcake, how come I barely hear about there being any really long time (20 years+) Parnate users? Does it lose it's razzamatazz?


Now now, you two... kiss and make up :rub you're MAOI brothers

kehcorpz I gotta ask, if you have such a good reaction to stimulants why didn't you just go on, well.. a stimulant hahah? Granted, Parnate is part of the substituted amphetamine classes of drugs but did you ever try Adderall or another stim or just go straight for the jugular with Parn lol? What confuses me I guess is how people say Parnate is rather anxiety-relieving while at the same time alot of people on Adderall and such say it increases anxiety.. seems like it should be the opposite doesn't it? Although the serotonin increase in the brain that's absent with stims alone probably explains that.. I remember I was less stressed on a combo of Celexa + Adderall XR than adderall alone and didn't feel as big of a crash, hopefully that won't be necessary with my Vyvanse since it's missing levoamphetamine (knock on wood). Because it did do a great job with mental anxiety in my case but the physical stimulation was always a tad too much for my tastes when I'm in school

Sorry for the lengthy post, not trying to thread hijack haha  carry on..


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

hworth said:


> Now now, you two... kiss and make up :rub you're MAOI brothers


But I AM actually curious why this is. :/

But if you insist.. come give Mama Jawi some sugar, kehcorps! All up in ma' goodness!


----------



## hworth (Mar 31, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> I don't really have a good reaction to stimulants. While the stimulant effect is helpful to me in some ways such as relaxing and feeling good and such, it doesn't help with my anhedonia at all. And while it feels good because of this small euphoria it also doesn't help depression. It's just a physical good feeling. It's actually the slow MAOI functionality that is starting to slowly help it.


Ooh lol, I remembered you saying something about having a good reaction to stims before which is why I asked. Good to hear the MAOI function is helping slowly!



kehcorpz said:


> As far as the anxiety goes, yes serotonin could explain it, but it also isn't as powerful as stimulant as say Adderrall. Plus I have heard from people saying that different stimulants give different results. It's safe to say Parnate is a different stimulant. *In fact I think Vyvanse has good reviews in that regards too.*


That's reassuring haha, the obsessive nervous part of me is already questioning why I didn't push for Parnate instead haha  but I'll remain optimistic about Vyvanse and if it does end up just resulting in anhedonia again I'll definitely make the MAOI jump again.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

The amount of Nardil and Parnate prescriptions keep going down each and every year, it is a grim outlook on these meds. I just hope they'll be around long enough to let me live many years in remission.


----------



## Burnaby (Feb 13, 2013)

ChopSuey said:


> The amount of Nardil and Parnate prescriptions keep going down each and every year, it is a grim outlook on these meds. I just hope they'll be around long enough to let me live many years in remission.


i'm doing my duty keeping the industry alive, hopefully these forum help more people find them which is so far the best cure i have had, even though im speaking early but very pleased so far


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

Then better stock up on dat dere parnate as long as it's around.
I also heard rumours that Obama wants to outlaw parnate. Parnate & assault rifles!


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

T800 said:


> Then better stock up on dat dere parnate as long as it's around.
> I also heard rumours that Obama wants to outlaw parnate. Parnate & assault rifles!


Congrats on your 300th post. That's 300 posts too many.


----------



## crossfadex (May 17, 2008)

I want to try Parnate but that means finding a willing pdoc first, preferably one that takes my insurance which doesn't seem like a whole ton of pdocs to choose from. 
I emailed one about Parnate and never got a response back :/

I was on Nardil for 6 months this year, never received benefit from it and received terrible side effects. Also, paid out of pocked to see that psychiatrist and I just don't want to go through the motions/effort/money..but I've *really* wanted to try Parnate despite Nardil being completely ineffective.

In light of Nardil not helping, Is Parnate likely follow the same route? I know its BS, but my old pdoc didn't want to trial me on Parnate, stating that the MAOIs are practically all the same :S
I'd like input from those who have tried both and found one more effective than the other. Typically, we hear a ton about Nardil and I'd like to hear Parnate praise as well


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

crossfadex said:


> I want to try Parnate but that means finding a willing pdoc first, preferably one that takes my insurance which doesn't seem like a whole ton of pdocs to choose from.
> I emailed one about Parnate and never got a response back :/
> 
> I was on Nardil for 6 months this year, never received benefit from it and received terrible side effects. Also, paid out of pocked to see that psychiatrist and I just don't want to go through the motions/effort/money..but I've *really* wanted to try Parnate despite Nardil being completely ineffective.
> ...


Yea, I'm wondering this too. I get GABA-T inhibition, and pseudo-amphetamine effects, and PEA, and what now, but if MAO inhibition doesn't help at ALL on Nardil, why would it be any different with Parnate?


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

Jawi96 said:


> Congrats on your 300th post. That's 300 posts too many.


Thanks bud. I'm actually taking it slow. I rather want to focus on quality over quantity.


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> Day [email protected]: Woke up feeling decent again. I was pretty horny since waking. Maybe it's TMI, but I figure I'll add it in since libido/sex drive is important to people on medication. I basically had a "Big O" and man the effects lasted for like an hour after it was done. It was nuts. And it wasn't during the stimulant phase after dosing, it was long after I dosed Parnate. Very interesting indeed.


And my sexual dysfunction is getting worse. Both impotence and anorgasmia.

/depressed77


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

depressed77 said:


> And my sexual dysfunction is getting worse. Both impotence and anorgasmia.
> 
> /depressed77


Maybe your body is simply telling you to give the snake some rest.


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

How are you feeling today?

/depressed77


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> Pretty good. I woke up early and slept messed up so my neck is in pain. Other than that not much has changed. Yesterday I noticed I had a bit of interest in things. And I do sort of feel like doing weight lifting again today. I'll see how the day progresses though, still haven't brewed my coffee hah.
> 
> How is your anxiety on Parnate?


Okay, well I packed my gym bag a few days ago when I felt enthusiastic an evening, but nothing yet, I'm doing some basic exercises at home, though.

Anxiety is better, I'm back at 2mg clonazepam, which I now take in the evening. But it's still far away from 100%.

/depressed77


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> Just curious, I know we are both diagnosed with treatment resistant MDD, but is yours without melancholia? Like no sadness and crying? That's basically how mine is and my doc confirms this. I think last time I was sad and cried was like 3-5 years ago when I was completely trashed from alcohol lol.


Yes, without melancholia, it's energy/interest/motivation that are gone. My doc and therapist think it's uncommon how easy I laugh and find things amusing (like when watching TV) when I struggle to find the energy and motivation to even take a shower. I think this is a blessing.

/depressed77


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Day [email protected]: Today I noticed my libido is completely gone, my noodle sort of feels limp too. Mood hasn't changed much still doing well. I think there may be more happening with anhedonia as I have been in the mood to watch a cartoon show since early morning. Blood pressure was normal but then I had a bunch of coffee and it dropped so had to correct it with salt. It has maintained since. I would workout but slept incorrectly or something and woke up with crazy sore neck. So I think I may start this weekend. It's pretty hot out anyways today. There's been a heatwave in ontario. It hit 46C (115F) with humidex at one point.

EDIT UPDATE: Oh yah i should notice my mouth has been getting dry at times during the last 2 days. See even i'm not impervious to side effects!


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> Day [email protected]: Today I noticed my libido is completely gone, my noodle sort of feels limp too.


That's concerning. 

Did you call your doc and ask what's going on?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

T800 said:


> That's concerning.
> 
> Did you call your doc and ask what's going on?


Nah it actually kicked back in. I popped a random erection and ended up fapping lol.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

Could you take some viagra in case you're in the mood for a hooker?
Or would this not work with parnate? Maybe you can ask your doc for sum blue pills. Just in case.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

T800 said:


> Could you take some viagra in case you're in the mood for a hooker?
> Or would this not work with parnate? Maybe you can ask your doc for sum blue pills. Just in case.


Nah this happened before when I was on the 30mg dose initially. Even though it was making me hornier some days I got the opposite. I think for 2 days in a row at one point with the 30mg.

You ever try fapping man? It may help some of your problems cuz it feels good. I know you have a bad memory of that time your dad caught you and joined in, but you can stay alert and quickly pull your pants up if you hear anything.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm all fapped out. I feel nothing. :no


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

It was so weird today. I had like a dream where like so many people from my past were in the same spot. I had like teachers and different people I knew over time. But the funny part is when I woke up I actually remembered all their names. I mean before that dream I definitely wouldn't remember them for the life of me. I actually tried to remember the name of one of the teachers that was in the dream in the past but I couldn't. He was a cool teacher so it kind of pissed me off I couldn't remember, but lo and behold now I do. haha

That's probably a sign something is changing in my brain as my memory of the past is usually really weak and murky. Effexor/olanzapine actually got some memories back for me too over time but it wasn't that much really. This was just a lot of my past in one place which was damn weird hehe.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> It was so weird today. I had like a dream where like so many people from my past were in the same spot. I had like teachers and different people I knew over time. But the funny part is when I woke up I actually remembered all their names. I mean before that dream I definitely wouldn't remember them for the life of me. I actually tried to remember the name of one of the teachers that was in the dream in the past but I couldn't. He was a cool teacher so it kind of pissed me off I couldn't remember, but lo and behold now I do. haha


That sounds kinda scary. I also have nightmares very often and dream about jerks back from school. Why can't I dream about something uplifting or arousing? :mum


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> day [email protected]
> 
> Compared to how good I was feeling yesterday today was sort of a neutral mood. Everything just felt different. I didn't even take my morning poop, it didn't come till way later. I ended up fapping and after that have been tired ever since. I just keep laying down in bed and almost falling asleep and then forcing myself up. Maybe it's because I didn't fap at all yesterday or because I took an ibuprofen at night. Who knows, or it just may be normal as some days mood will go up others it will be back to normal. Coffee isn't doing anything to wake me up, trying some cocoa powder now.


Maybe you're not yet solid on the MAO inhibition yet. I don't really remember any ups, nor downs that weren't the result of my own tom foolery
after a couple months on Nardil.


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> day [email protected]: Today was a pretty good day. All the bowel movements and such were back to normal. I slept well and woke up nice and refreshed. I was joking with the family and just in an overall good mood. I did, however, start experiencing some lowered blood pressure just now. I felt a bit tired so I went to check and I was at 106/68. Still not hypotension but lower than my usual. Fixed that right up with some salt. It seems whenever I fall it freakishly is always at 106/68 hah.


Nice to hear, my day was pretty crap. Couldn't resist a nap so I guess it will be a sleepless night. Did you by chance notice a decrease in sexual functioning with lower blood pressure?

/depressed77


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

I think you should lead a Fap & Bowel movement diary. It's the only way to really figure these dynamics out. Maybe your doc can also help you with this when you show it to her. We have to approach this as scientific as possible. I think I'll also lead a Bowel Movement, Blood Pressure, Pulse, Blood Sugar diary. I'll just place all medical devices directly next to the toilet. This way I can do it all at once and don't lose time.


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> Yah anytime the blood pressure drops the noodle becomes limp! Though the salt does fix it. So you can test that out get your blood pressure to around closer to 120/80 with salt and then put some arousing content on!
> 
> That sucks about your day! You're still early on though so don't give up! If you don't feel better by say day 25-30 then raise the dose. And when I say better I don't mean 100% remission just feeling overall better mood and starting to have good days.
> 
> P.S. I'll send you a picture of myself in a diaper for a month supply of Parnate!


I'm back to being completely anhedonic when I wake up. Are you running low on Parnate? Because that's exactly what I'm doing, called the pharmacy and they said "it's on its way", it's been two weeks since I ordered it. I'm going to put in a new order of several boxes immediately when I pick this one up.
I applied for a job a while back just in case I would have recovered by now, and now I got an e-mail from them wanting me to contact them. What if I got the job and I can't take it, wouldn't that be something.

/depressed77


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> It usually takes my pharmacy a day to ship in an order. They are always low when I go to them. I go to Costco pharmacy, they have dirt cheap dispensing fee, but i don't think they have those in Finland.
> 
> I'm sure you will be good for the interview. Try splitting your dose to 20mg morning and 10mg afternoon. Must be annoying taking 3x a day no? I see my doctor this upcoming weekend and will probably end up on 50mg as the 40mg is working a bit better than the 30mg but still not what I need. I know it's only been a week though  But seems my doctor is following the Stahl's prescriber guide which says to raise it every 1-3 weeks.
> 
> ...


I do take 20mg in the morning and 10mg in the afternoon. Yeah, up the dosage if you don't have any side effects worth mentioning. Does Parnate come in 10mg pills only? A box of a hundred pills will not last long with a high dosage. I think the brand Jatrosom I use has 20mg pills but I'm not sure if they stock it. 
Maybe you should get some massage, good for depression too, I would have massage everyday if I could afford it. 
The interview went okay, if I somehow manage to get the job, I would not have much time to get in shape. I really would like to start working again, but not at my old job, I need a new one.

/depressed77


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> Yah they only make 10mg pills. I think that's how they profit off MAOIs! Usually most drugs are cheaper in the higher doses so if users are going up in dose they are saving money from if they had used the low dose pills. I don't mind paying the money as long as it helps me. In the end I'll get a job and maybe get drug coverage like my old place had hehe.
> 
> Sweet so no anxiety during the interview? Did you have to take anything extra to help?
> 
> I actually did just write out my workout for today, I may still do it with the bad neck just gotta be super careful, though im pondering it. I know in the past I have aggravated injury thanks to working out when I shouldn't have. If anything it will be written up for tomorrow. My BP clocked in at 108/70 today which is lower than my usual but not hypotension. I think if I do workout I'll drink some salt beforehand.


No I didn't need to take anything for the interview, I was rather calm and actually had a coffee during the meeting, took about an hour. I felt like I have nothing to lose so I was honest about everything, it was just me and the boss. It was not like the interview to my current job when they were four people, that time I was prepared with some extra clonazepam.
Maybe you could do a leg day? Except squats. Your BP seems okay, haven't checked mine in awhile, I need todo it in the morning to get a reliable reading - one that isn't skewed by meds or coffee - and I always forget it.

/depressed77


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> Awesome about the interview. It probably will get even better. I just don't get anxiety on it. I just sort of act natural like a human being would.
> 
> It's also good having the nothing to lose mentality.
> 
> ...


That's a serious workout, good job! It must be motivating, it certainly is for me, if the fatigue is a little better tomorrow I could atleast do a short easy workout. One has to get some euphoria as a reward when working out, I have felt good after and during cycling, otherwise I would not have the strength to do it. The weather currently prevents any cycling.

/depressed77


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

I wonder can lactic acid be combined with parnate? What if there are interactions?


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

That is a really long scary list. Do you not have any of these side effects?


----------



## Chris John (Jul 4, 2013)

Kehcorpz, thanks for starting and keeping up with this thread. I just read through it, as I'm thinking of trying Parnate, and found some good info here.

It looks like you've been on Parnate almost six weeks now. Could you do a post saying what positive and negative effects you noticed so far? Something similar to a review of the drug. Based on your posts, it doesn't seem like Parnate has helped your anhedonia much. If that's the case, that really sucks.

Also, does anyone know if this drug can be combined with a stimulant like adderall? I know Parnate has amphetamine properties of its own, but only at 1/10 the strength. I've been taking adderall and have liked what it does for my cognition, energy levels, and motivation. It doesn't do much for anhedonia though.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

Chris John said:


> Also, does anyone know if this drug can be combined with a stimulant like adderall?


:wtf


----------



## Chris John (Jul 4, 2013)

*Endorphins role in anhedonia*

I believe you mentioned in a previous post that you can jog longer shortly after you've taken Parnate. I assume this is because Parnate triggers an endorphin release after you've taken it because of its stimulant properties. Endorphins are released when a person's body is under stress like from excercise or stimulant use. They numb pain signals, which is why people find it easier to run longer if they get runners high.

I believe you've also said you're anhedonia goes away for a short while after taking Parnate? If that's the case, it appears endorphins play a key role in anhedonia.

A similar effect happens to me after I've taken stimulants. For a short period after I drink a strong cup of coffee, I feel fcking amazing. The world looks brighter, my sa goes way down, and I can actually feel joy. I assume this is because of the endorphin rush caused by the caffeine.

I don't want to bring this thread too far off topic, but thought I'd mention this because there seems to be little understanding of what causes atypical depression and how to treat it. Also, the role of endorphins tends to get ignored in psychology, probably because we don't understand them well. Anyways, keep up the thread!


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Chris John said:


> Also, does anyone know if this drug can be combined with a stimulant like adderall? I know Parnate has amphetamine properties of its own, but only at 1/10 the strength. I've been taking adderall and have liked what it does for my cognition, energy levels, and motivation. It doesn't do much for anhedonia though.


Yes, they can be combined. I have read about its 1/10th strength of amphetamine, but I wonder if this is a little low. For me at 30mg it's more like a normal dose of Concerta, although I don't experience any good effects just fatigue, increased heart rate and crashes. Never tried amphetamine though so I can't do a direct comparison.

/depressed77


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Chris John said:


> Kehcorpz, thanks for starting and keeping up with this thread. I just read through it, as I'm thinking of trying Parnate, and found some good info here.
> 
> It looks like you've been on Parnate almost six weeks now. Could you do a post saying what positive and negative effects you noticed so far? Something similar to a review of the drug. Based on your posts, it doesn't seem like Parnate has helped your anhedonia much. If that's the case, that really sucks.
> 
> Also, does anyone know if this drug can be combined with a stimulant like adderall? I know Parnate has amphetamine properties of its own, but only at 1/10 the strength. I've been taking adderall and have liked what it does for my cognition, energy levels, and motivation. It doesn't do much for anhedonia though.


i haven't had any bad effects as far as I can tell. From time to time my blood pressure will drop but still not to hypotension levels. This happens very infrequently. It will happen however if I drink a lot of coffee which I correct with some salt. 
Positive is it has consistently been brightening my mood. My libido has increased. My anxiety is completely gone. And I even have my sense of humor coming back.



Chris John said:


> I believe you mentioned in a previous post that you can jog longer shortly after you've taken Parnate. I assume this is because Parnate triggers an endorphin release after you've taken it because of its stimulant properties. Endorphins are released when a person's body is under stress like from excercise or stimulant use. They numb pain signals, which is why people find it easier to run longer if they get runners high.
> 
> I believe you've also said you're anhedonia goes away for a short while after taking Parnate? If that's the case, it appears endorphins play a key role in anhedonia.
> 
> ...


The anhedonia is actually not relieved during the "stimulant" phases. It happens way later at night usually way after the Parnate has worn off. Now sometimes it even happens during the "stimulant" phase but I think that it isn't as strong as before in that regards. Before I could really feel the stimulation followed by a less stimulating feeling (Some get super fatigue after that), now it's just consistently even feeling I feel. I can still jog much longer on it though. My workout was pretty great too, though it was about 5 hours after my dose, so wouldn't say it was thanks to the stimulant effect. Although coffee is consistently made much better when I drink it about an hour after taking the Parnate.

I think my positive effects are actually coming thanks to the MAOI action just based off timing. That's why it's happening so slowly for me. I don't mind. I see my doctor the week after this one and will probably go to 50mg.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

T800 said:


> That is a really long scary list. Do you not have any of these side effects?


Nah just lowered blood pressure from time to time, but not to "hypotension" levels. Still within normal level. Although when I consistently have 120/80 and I drop to say 106/68, I will feel a bit more tired and that's how I know. So I just add some salt and it brings me back to normal.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

This thread makes it look like taking a MAOI is a piece of cake.
It's impressive that you handle this so well. I wouldn't even know what to eat. I'd be scared all the time of eating something forbidden. 
And the side effects list is also really scary. I couldn't even take something with so many side effects.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

T800 said:


> This thread makes it look like taking a MAOI is a piece of cake.
> It's impressive that you handle this so well. I wouldn't even know what to eat. I'd be scared all the time of eating something forbidden.
> And the side effects list is also really scary. I couldn't even take something with so many side effects.


It's because my depression/anhedonia is really bad so I'm willing to take risks with ANY medicine, that's how bad it is! Usually the risks are over stated any ways. I mean yah there's a chance you could win the lottery but do you every time you play? No usually some other poor sucker wins it.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

lol wtf! A song about MAOIs


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> lol wtf! A song about MAOIs


Ohmygoodgiddygosh! I've been stuck on "How do I make everything hate me with song?!" since forever this today! THANKS!

And hey HEY hey! Update from my Nardil.. no update update! I'm still arm flailing chipper and it's double awesome! It's around day 5, and so far, and **** buddytude's up 100%. Erection's down 30% though, but I am not chewy cookie!


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> lol wtf! A song about MAOIs


Hahaha! This made my day. How come I have never heard it before?

/depressed77


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> I was trying to find that weird psychiatrist guy that does reviews and see his view on MAOIs and came across that.
> 
> I woke up at 5am today! I think a few things happened that caused it. I was having this dream someone was breaking into my house. And they would not go away even though I told them cops have been dispatched. So I waited for him to get the door opening while I held a baseball bat ready to bash him in. Anyways, I woke up and then started playing the scenario in my head and what I could have done better lol. I also had to take a crazy #2. It was so big it could have been called a number two and a half.
> 
> Oddly enough although I woke up this early i'm feeling pretty good, minus the super sore legs/butt where I need assistance from my arms when crouching down on the toilet.


You couldn't fall back asleep? Today I was almost on my way to the gym, but then the fatigue from the pills set in and a nap put an end to those plans. I'm thinking if I should try to workout in the morning before I take my pills, but otoh the pills relax me a bit which I need.

/depressed77


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

I was doing some stuff outside and with the sun shining directly at my eyes I sort of felt a bit faint. I looked down for a bit and it went away. So I went to check my bp thinking it was low but it's clocking in at 123/80 [email protected] beat. 

I guess the 40mg practically at once is not raising my bp so I can continue taking it this way.

It could have been some sensitivity to the sun as I have not been getting much in ages.

So far just notice some dry mouth too.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> I woke up at 5am today! I think a few things happened that caused it. I was having this dream someone was breaking into my house. And they would not go away even though I told them cops have been dispatched. So I waited for him to get the door opening while I held a baseball bat ready to bash him in. Anyways, I woke up and then started playing the scenario in my head and what I could have done better lol.


That's scary. I have had really disturbing dreams where I was attacked by someone with a knife who wanted to slit my throat and in this dream I was totally in panic. I think that the way you react in a dream is the same you'd react in reality. I woke up and felt so afraid and miserable. Think about it. This could happen in reality. What would you do then? What would you do if someone came at you with a knife? Would you freeze in fear? Usually you're not prepared for something like this.

I also read something about steering your dreams so that you dream about stuff you want to dream about. I read that you can even use dreams to practice things in slow mo like playing guitar and the brain actually learns when you do this. I wish I could do this. This sounds cool.


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> I was doing some stuff outside and with the sun shining directly at my eyes I sort of felt a bit faint. I looked down for a bit and it went away. So I went to check my bp thinking it was low but it's clocking in at 123/80 [email protected] beat.
> 
> I guess the 40mg practically at once is not raising my bp so I can continue taking it this way.
> 
> ...


I think it's better if you fap inside. I have noticed sun sensitivity, did you take the whole dose with coffee?

/depressed77


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

But are you trained in knife fighting? How many knife fights have you had so far and own? I don't think that it's easy to defend yourself with a knife against another knife.
Or what if the other one has a gun or ninja knife which he can throw at you from a long distance what do you do then? I think people never think about that something like this could really happen but when it happens you're totally afraid and cant move.


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> Anyways don't go too off topic, it's about parnate


The trick is to overpower the intruder and force-feed him with Parnate and soy sauce.

/depressed77


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

But how can you not be afraid of death and at the same time get anxiety when you're in a full waiting room? This makese no sense at all. This is like saying I don't fear lions but I'm afraid of ants and dust particles.


----------



## Chris John (Jul 4, 2013)

Kehcorpz, I'm assuming you've taken SSRIs before trying parnate. Just wondering what your experience with SSRIs was like? Did they make you emotionally numb? Good to see your parnate experience is still going well.


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Workout was freaking awesome! Did it early!
> So week 1 I did day 1 & day 2 supersets twice. So 4 workouts. It consists of 3 supersets per day. It's tough no doubt. But next week I have to raise it to 4 supersets! And then the week after 5 supersets! It will be killer.
> 
> Man I am loving that I get euphoria after my workouts. I honestly never used to get euphoria. Friends would always talk about getting euphoria but I'd be dysphoric. Now it's so much easier to be motivated for my next workout! hah


Make a youtube video of you, mans. How's the anhedonia?


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Yah I'll post my... ugh gotta watch what I say... must control self!
> 
> Well, that's just it. That working out thing is part of my anhedonia. I wouldn't compare your anhedonia to mine as mine is pretty severe. With my anhedonia I don't even get pleasure from sugar, though Parnate has sort of restored that part. It was always an advantage though as let me keep in shape since I didn't get pleasure from food so I ate some plain jane stuff just to get nutrition heh. I always saw food as just energy. And then one day I started using Marijuana and that changed my view on food heh. But then I quit the stuff so went back to my old ways. Even something as getting reward from a warm shower is totally new to me! So yah Parnate is allowing me to get that. So I think all these small things coming together are a good sign. I have also been enjoying jokes/comedy these days so that's another thing. I can watch funny stuff and enjoy it.


No way to tell severity from text or only one persons experience.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Jawi96 said:


> No way to tell severity from text or only one persons experience.


I got reward from NOTHING! Not even food! That's severe. Doctor was all like "wha... mah ni...." like Denzel Washington in Training Day. You probably haven't seen it because it's rated for adults only. But seriously when you turn 18 you should watch the movie! You'll know what my doctor said then.

But anyways, watching this show adventure time. It's for kids I guess but the humor seems so adult and it also seems like whoever made it is on some serious drugs too. It's a great cartoon and pretty funny!


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> I got reward from NOTHING! Not even food!


I haven't read anhedonia anecdotes, since they haven't been something I needed to do, but, is this uncommon?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Jawi96 said:


> I haven't read anhedonia anecdotes, since they haven't been something I needed to do, but, is this uncommon?


Anhedonia comes in many different severities. So yah it's not like everyone with anhedonia has all their reward functionality broken. Some only have some pieces etc..

You watch training day last night? come on man such a good movie.


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Anhedonia comes in many different severities. So yah it's not like everyone with anhedonia has all their reward functionality broken. Some only have some pieces etc..
> 
> You watch training day last night? come on man such a good movie.


I know that, but I wouldn't know whats uncommon because I don't get pleasure either when i'm off Nardil. It's great that it helps you out though

Also, I'm torrenting it because piracy and I'm human trash


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Jawi96 said:


> I know that, but I wouldn't know whats uncommon because I don't get pleasure either off Nardil.
> 
> Also, I'm torrenting it because piracy and I'm human trash


Ahh because I read that Nardil ruined your appetite in past threads but you had one before. Anyways, my doc said it's very uncommon. Effexor/olanzapine were another pair that let me enjoy food reward and Parnate is doing it too.

Man that movie is the shiznit!#[email protected]#$ One of my faves. My house got robbed one day and they stole the bluray. That's why I prefer digital. Like with gaming you have Steam. All your games are linked to your account. You get robbed they still dont have your games and you can login with new computer and redownload them. Movie industry seems slow to adapt.

You always wake up this early or can't sleep or something on Nards?


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Ahh because I read that Nardil ruined your appetite in past threads but you had one before. Anyways, my doc said it's very uncommon. Effexor/olanzapine were another pair that let me enjoy food reward and Parnate is doing it too.
> 
> Man that movie is the shiznit!#[email protected]#$ One of my faves. My house got robbed one day and they stole the bluray. That's why I prefer digital. Like with gaming you have Steam. All your games are linked to your account. You get robbed they still dont have your games and you can login with new computer and redownload them. Movie industry seems slow to adapt.
> 
> You always wake up this early or can't sleep or something on Nards?


Yea Nardil killed my appetite, but the little food I ate I'd at least enjoy if it was any good. And yea, on the off chance I sleep with 60mg insomnia, I usually wake up at like 3:30AM. This when I hunt


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

What are you thinking of going up to on the dose curve, keh?

The MAOI's have always been really interesting as I've had extreme differences with both Parnate and Nardil--they can really make a difference.

Has this been the best med to date, and what else do you have to fufill in your criteria for remission?

I feel like a stimulant might be helpful for me since I just need concentration/interest/libido increase as my depression and anxiety feel pretty decent. But I'm not sure whether I'll get it ever.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

gilmourr said:


> What are you thinking of going up to on the dose curve, keh?
> 
> The MAOI's have always been really interesting as I've had extreme differences with both Parnate and Nardil--they can really make a difference.
> 
> ...


I'm only going to go to 60mg/day. It will get way too expensive at that point. Plus like I said the stimulant part isn't what I'm after but the MAO inhibition. I'm slowly noticing improvements and the stimulant phase just relaxes me is all.

So far it has been the best in the way that it just feels so natural. It doesn't feel like i'm on any drug really i just feel like i'm improving. With other drugs like SSRIs and stuff it always had this like drug like feeling. As far as remission goes I'd say just anhedonia interests like programming/games consistently and motivation. Though I am motivated for other things, so my guess is once I'm interested in those things I'll be motivated for them as well. Today for example I didn't want to workout from all the working out i've been doing, plus it was super cold, but I still managed to motivate myself to do my workout and it turned out to be great and with some killer post-workout euphoria hehe.

I'd read all the anecdotes of NON-ADHD users taking stimulants, they never seem to end up good. Tolerance issues, comedown, increased depression, increased anxiety, the list goes on heh. The only benefit usually comes during the euphoria phase which starts wearing away quickly and you no longer get it. But if you have ADHD you still get the ADHD benefits from it even without the euphoria, so for them it works out great.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> I'm only going to go to 60mg/day. It will get way too expensive at that point. Plus like I said the stimulant part isn't what I'm after but the MAO inhibition. I'm slowly noticing improvements and the stimulant phase just relaxes me is all.
> 
> So far it has been the best in the way that it just feels so natural. It doesn't feel like i'm on any drug really i just feel like i'm improving. With other drugs like SSRIs and stuff it always had this like drug like feeling. As far as remission goes I'd say just anhedonia interests like programming/games consistently and motivation. Though I am motivated for other things, so my guess is once I'm interested in those things I'll be motivated for them as well. Today for example I didn't want to workout from all the working out i've been doing, plus it was super cold, but I still managed to motivate myself to do my workout and it turned out to be great and with some killer post-workout euphoria hehe.
> 
> I'd read all the anecdotes of NON-ADHD users taking stimulants, they never seem to end up good. Tolerance issues, comedown, increased depression, increased anxiety, the list goes on heh. The only benefit usually comes during the euphoria phase which starts wearing away quickly and you no longer get it. But if you have ADHD you still get the ADHD benefits from it even without the euphoria, so for them it works out great.


So your saying parnate would be a good adhd treatment?

How would you compared this to your other treatment options? Wellbutrin and zoloft?

Does this drug increase bdfn like the others or even better DHEA ?

It would be funny asking my docter for this he would crap his pants probably.


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> day 14 and [email protected]:
> Yesterday was a great day. I did my workout despite not really feeling it. It was cold out, plus prior day not only did I workout but right after went shopping and walked around for hours at IKEA and other places heh. So yah I wasn't feeling it but I got the motivation and ended up doing it anyways. Partly, knowing the euphoria will come was a huge motivator. And of course it came!
> 
> Day 15 just started: I woke up at 5:20am today because I was sooo hungry. My stomach kept bugging me but I stayed in bed. Eventually the stomach won. It's definitely due to the workout routine i'm doing and its ability to increase metabolism at an insane rate. Oh well, either way I'm feeling pretty upbeat. I did probably fall asleep at like 10pm last night so I still got plenty of sleep.


Same with my workout today. What kind of routine are you following? I'm restarting my old program which is four days a week. Have you noticed any changes in weight? I have kept mine at the same.
Btw, I'm skipping any protein supplements and I'm eating real food instead, a lot of tuna, eggs and milk.

/depressed77


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> Mines a lactic acid training routine. It consists of doing supersets of 4 exercises 1 after the other with no rest all at 10 reps. Also the concentric portion (the lift itself) takes 3 seconds and 1 second for eccentric. It burns when you are slowly raising the weight like that heh. I just have 2 supersets right now that I do 4 times a week.
> 
> Day 1:
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's going to hurt  My routine is like this:
Monday: lower body strength, 3 sets, 4-8 reps
Tuesday: upper body strength, 3 sets, 4-8 reps
Thursday: lower body build, 4 sets, 10-15 reps
Friday: upper body build, 4 sets, 10-15 reps

I was under the impression it's more effective to do a faster concentric movement and a slower, several seconds long, eccentric/negative movement. But I suppose what's important is that you lift. It doesn't take long to get out of practice, I noticed my lower back is really week when doing squats. But it usually doesn't take long to reach your previous level. Didn't know buckwheat was a complete protein, good to know.

/depressed77


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

@ kehcorpz

What kind of foods do you eat all day and what kind of foods did you have to eliminate from your diet?

Do you have an emergency pill in case you eat something forbidden?

And what did your doc tell you about foods? Did she brief you on what to avoid or did she say nothing at all?


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

But I dont understand how you can eat pretty much everything you want.
I mean I read an official leaflet by the company which produces parnate over here and it was insane. It had stuff like: No more than 20gr of nuts and so on. I felt like what on earth can you even eat without a scale? 
It also said no dark chocolate, no wine, no this no that. I mean why should the manufacturer make the rules stricter than they need to be? :blank

My ex-neuro wanted me to take parnate. But only 10mg. He said that this works sooo well and at 10mg you dont have to pay that much attention to interactions but I doubt that 10mg would have done much.


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

T800 said:


> It also said no dark chocolate, no wine, no this no that. I mean why should the manufacturer make the rules stricter than they need to be? :blank


Isn't that pretty obvious? They want to cover their backs, so that they can't be sued if someone eat 2kgs of dark chocolate and has a reaction. Read the guidelines by Dr. Ken Gillman. Eat in moderation so that even if it contains tyramine the reaction won't be serious.

/depressed77


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

From psychotropical "There is almost no food or drink that is so strong (i.e. high in tyramine) that a small amount (i.e. 50 grams or ml [or less]) is _likely_ to cause a serious or risky degree of hypertension".

Bleu cheese, anyone?


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

But if maoi are basically managable why do doctors not prescribe them more often?


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

t800 said:


> but if maoi are basically managable why do doctors not prescribe them more often?


because you touch yourself at night! D:<


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

But the list which I read didn't just include wine and cheese.
It also included chocolate and nuts and so many other things, also yeast extract. And this stuff is in most prepared foods like frozen pizzas and soups.

Can you still eat peperoni and bacon or is this also forbidden cause it's aged?


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> Day [email protected]: It was a pretty good day. I had a rest day from training today so didn't get any exercise. I did floss today! I know it sounds weird but I haven't flossed since I went on washout I've just been so unmotivated by it. Flossing takes time too so it's kind of annoying, but I did it and it felt rewarding hah. Hopefully I'll stick with it. Also I should note that I have not had a bowel movement today which is weird. And yesterday I had one late evening rather than my usual morning. Anyways, I'm about to hit the bed and it hasn't happen yet so i'm hoping I'm back tomorrow morning! Nothing really overexciting to report otherwise


Flossing is important! Do you have a floss pick? It takes less than a minute with one of those  Your dentist will hate you!

/depressed77


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> I've tried those, i just can't get the same level of floss with them, they actually annoy me.
> 
> Man I did not sleep much last night, I kept waking up every 20 minutes and then on top of it once 5am hit around I just couldn't fall back asleep. Ugh wonder why. Maybe the weird weather changes from super cold to warm. Who knows.


Maybe you could try a higher dose of zopiclone? It's very annoying to keep waking up all the time. It's only 10C here and rainy, but hey it's Friday. Am rewarding myself with some candy and ice cream now.

/depressed77


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> Here's a weird one. My writing seems to have improved since taking Parnate. Usually my writing is so messy and scribbly, now it's actually really nice and eligible. I just noticed it now hah.


Maybe your vision is now impaired 

/depressed77


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

You get her number or what?

What was the question?


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> Lately I've been waking up in the morning and I automatically start singing songs in my head.


i also have this sometimes. try waking up to this. :yes
the chorus is addictive.


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> Day [email protected]: Today I took 50mg. I had a really good day but that just has been happening in general. Lots of stuff got done. I went to the doctor she was even willing to put me right on 60mg, but I told her I want to give 50mg a try for a month first. If i can get the same results from 50 then why not! It's cheaper too. I even struck up a convo with a lady in the waiting room. It's just weird how social I am. It was me who started it too lol. She had a question for one of the workers there and they didn't know. Usually I'd stay quiet but I answered it and then offered more info and then we just started chatting.


Good luck on 50mg! Like you I appreciate music more now and I often turn up the volume on the car radio, it makes me feel good. I have no problems conversing with strangers if they approach me first, but I'm not confident enough yet to start a conversation.

/depressed77


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> 30 minutes after taking 50mg at once blood pressure at 165/98. I'm feeling really good heh. Will check again in 30 minutes to make sure that's the highest it went. I had a similar thing when i first started at 40mg it only lasts a few days. I think once you develop the stimulant tolerance it drops down again.


I think it's a nice feeling when it kicks in. I always drink coffee shortly after and I think it enhances the effect, after a couple of hours the fatigue sets in unfortunately. I was going to take a fasting blood test tomorrow morning but I don't want to mess up my sleep by being hungry, so I don't know when I will do it, been postponing this for a while now lol.

/depressed77


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> "I really like the cleavage part of your shirt, it looks nice"


And this will work? Gonna try it tomorrow.

/depressed77


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> Here's a weird one. My writing seems to have improved since taking Parnate. Usually my writing is so messy and scribbly, now it's actually really nice and eligible. I just noticed it now hah.


I know this feeling! When I took some drugs that took away more of my depression I would begin to write more legibly. I think Abilify helped in that respect.


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

When you raise your dose to a next level then do you always have to check out every single food which you eat again cause everything might have changed? That would be annoying.


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

T800 said:


> When you raise your dose to a next level then do you always have to check out every single food which you eat again cause everything might have changed? That would be annoying.


No, you don't. The level of tyramine needed to give you a hypertensive reaction depends on your monoamine oxidase A enzyme inhibition, and the worst it can get still lets you eat up to 25mg of tyramine per.. I think it was 100g of food. And that's suppose to be for Nardil even, which has a slight preference for inhibiting MAOa, so Parnate would probably let you eat slightly even more tyramine.


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

Oh heyo, kehcorps? How do you respond to benzos, or pregabalin, or any GABA agonists you took ever?? Just like, for whatever (GAD, SA, Depression, What have you)


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

Jawi96 said:


> No, you don't. The level of tyramine needed to give you a hypertensive reaction depends on your monoamine oxidase A enzyme inhibition, and the worst it can get still lets you eat up to 25mg of tyramine per.. I think it was 100g of food. And that's suppose to be for Nardil even, which has a slight preference for inhibiting MAOa, so Parnate would probably let you eat slightly even more tyramine.


but isnt the inhibition stronger the higher the dose? then this would mean that with each higher dose you have to find out how much you can eat of every food anew.


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

T800 said:


> but isnt the inhibition stronger the higher the dose? then this would mean that with each higher dose you have to find out how much you can eat of every food anew.


There's a limit to how much MAO you can inhibit, and at that limit is the 25mg of tyramine (For Phenelzine). That still means you can eat up to 50g or 50ml of pretty much anything without getting a reaction, except for.. well.. maybe PURE tyramine, because people are fragile and bat****


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

But in the information about parnate which I read it said something like not more than 25 gram nuts and so on. The amounts very tiny and smaller than 50 gr.


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

T800 said:


> But in the information about parnate which I read it said something like not more than 25 gram nuts and so on. The amounts very tiny and smaller than 50 gr.


No complaints here if you decide you wanna guinea pig yourself to see who's right


----------



## zendog78 (Jan 27, 2010)

Jawi96 said:


> No, you don't. The level of tyramine needed to give you a hypertensive reaction depends on your monoamine oxidase A enzyme inhibition, and the worst it can get still lets you eat up to 25mg of tyramine per.. I think it was 100g of food. And that's suppose to be for Nardil even, which has a slight preference for inhibiting MAOa, so Parnate would probably let you eat slightly even more tyramine.


WRONG! WRONG! WRONG!

As someone who was on Nardil for 5 years and had 2 goes at Parnate, let me lay this on you.

Nardil will let you get away with essentially everything. I've had Cheese and red wine nights, I have eaten smoked everything, drank beers till I am legless. Never once did I get a reaction beyond some flushing and warmness when I went crazy on red wine.

The only time I ever got a reaction with Nardil was when I had a tiny bit of meth.. Cocaine, fine. Dexamphetamine, fine - hell, I was prescribed it.

Now Parnate, that is a different animal altogether a few crackers with aged cheese had my heart busting out of my chest it was beating so hard.

Parnate is dangerous - do not mess with it.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Got woken up at 5am today, had an urge for a bowel movement now i'm up so keep me entertained people!


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

zendog78 said:


> WRONG! WRONG! WRONG!
> 
> As someone who was on Nardil for 5 years and had 2 goes at Parnate, let me lay this on you.
> 
> ...


Actually everyone is different to the reaction. Aged cheese is very dense in tyramine and it's one of the biggest no-nos. It's true you may have gotten away with it when it comes to Nardil and that's because Nardil is a different beast. It may give less MAO inhibition at certain doses because it's either converted to PEA or inhibiting GABA-T. So the dose is very dependent on the person themselves and how much they convert/use up. You may have never reached the proper MAO inhibition on Nardil cuz your damn body may not let you, but who knows

I avoid serious stuff like aged cheese, soy sauce and such, the fact that you even eat them means you shouldn't even be allowed on these drugs. Heck you did cocaine on em, you're not exactly a responsible fella.


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Actually everyone is different to the reaction. Aged cheese is very dense in tyramine and it's one of the biggest no-nos. It's true you may have gotten away with it when it comes to Nardil and that's because Nardil is a different beast. It may give less MAO inhibition at certain doses because it's either converted to PEA or inhibiting GABA-T. So the dose is very dependent on the person themselves and how much they convert/use up. You may have never reached the proper MAO inhibition on Nardil cuz your damn body may not let you, but who knows
> 
> I avoid serious stuff like aged cheese, soy sauce and such, the fact that you even eat them means you shouldn't even be allowed on these drugs. Heck you did cocaine on em, you're not exactly a responsible fella.


My hero!


----------



## T800 (Jun 13, 2013)

I dont really think that overdosing on cocoa is very healthy either. 
In fact raw cocoa is also controversial. Some say it's a superfood others say it's bad. Cocoa also contains oxalic acid.


----------



## Chris John (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey kehcorpz just curious how parnate is affecting your SA? Is it making you more confident in social situations? I've heard Nardil has that effect.


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> Day [email protected]: I've been doing so damn good these days forgetting to update. That's right my mood is off the charts. I'm enjoying comedy/cartoons more than ever. I'm taking care of business and going out shopping whatever. Yesterday dealt with some pretty stressful situations and was calm/collected and confident the whole time. I've just been really good at dealing with people in general and I have had a few situations that required it due to problems with my meds or other stuff. So anyways, my gaming/programming anticipatory anhedonia hasn't come yet, but I have this assumption that if I force myself to do them i'll get reward. That's how in the past it worked for me i didn't really anticipate it, i just enjoyed it once i got myself to do it. So maybe if I do the same on parnate my brain will learn that I get reward from these activities and start giving me anticipatory reward not just consummatory. I will be testing that sometime, honestly have not had time hehe. I have been a bit constipated and having sleeping troubles the past few days but today is officially the first day i slept 8 hours straight and had a nice bowel movement this morning. So it's probably just transient issues with 50mg. I also had a few days where I was tired after the pill worn out, but that's also expected at the beginning of a dose increase and disappears. So yah I gotta admit I am loving Parnate so far.


Good stuff! You will soon be a fully functional individual. It's a good sign that you are forgetting about sites like this. I seem to have less side effects on 40mg than on 30mg, weird. I mean I don't get as much effect in the morning from it anymore since I raised the dosage. The Parnate fatigue in the evening is there, but as long as I occupy myself with something it's actually pretty easy to avoid a nap. Working out three days in a row is too much, my muscles were tired today although I set a record in bent over row, but when I tried pullups I really felt that I need to let my body recover a couple of days. Have a good one.

/depressed77


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> It may be because more of the MAOI functionality is taking over so less side effects are resulting. Are you taking it all at once? I usually get like bp 150/100 after taking and it hits me, but it drops slowly after that to normalize within the hour. It's still not a bp i'd have to worry about either.
> 
> Yah I am doing 2 weightlifting days followed by one off day which I can do cardio and such. I did so much walking yesterday though because cars broke down and had to hit up repair shops and take care of stuff that it was a big cardio day just because of the distances walked. But yah I hate pullups man. I think out of every exercise out there those are my worse.


I take 20mg before breakfast and 20mg after, so practically at the same time. Although I haven't tested my BP after ingestion yet, I feel the palpitations are not as strong, and I don't have that same stimulant feeling, not to the same extent anyway. Yeah, I need to introduce some cardio in my routine, maybe cycling.

/depressed77


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Cool log for Parnate. I'll have to read this. I've been doing a bit of research on MAOIs and their effectiveness on depression and social anxiety. I myself have restarted Manerix and I feel an odd sense of euphoria and well being. Today is the sixth day I've been on it. I'm taking 200mg at the moment. Do you find that the Parnate causes any weird euphoria or feelings of well being? I've been on several antidepressants in the past all mostly SSRIs and I've never really had this sort of feeling of well being. They either just don't work or eventually cause emotional flattening.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

kehcorpz said:


> At the beginning you get the euphoria feeling but that disappears as you build tolerance. This is just the amphetamine-like portion of parnate. I'm not sure why Manerix would be causing it since it doesn't have that mechanism. Who knows.


I hope I'm not falling for the placebo effect. Lol. Which this whole time I've been looking out for.


----------



## VERBW (Jul 23, 2013)

Ben12 said:


> I hope I'm not falling for the placebo effect. Lol. Which this whole time I've been looking out for.


On Tranylcypromine? I doubt it. It's a powerful drug that works quickly.


----------



## VERBW (Jul 23, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> Nah, he said he's on moclobemide. I mean it's still possible for some people to get a bit of euphoria from serotonin since it increases it pretty rapidly.


Sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Can I get an update on your blood pressure and pooping resume ?
Also a fap diary could give us all a insight 2 how low we can go


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> And i'm joining the fapalon team in Russian Olympics.


And I helped!


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

day [email protected]: My constipation seems to have disappeared, woot! One thing that I have noticed that kicked in just the other day was my motivation to clean! That's actually a big one for me because I just let the dust and dirt pile up otherwise. And man has it been piling up. Today I cleaned the hell out of everything, looks like Mr. Clean's shiny bald head. And man I feel so good after doing it. It's very rewarding now. I look at my accomplishment and feel really good! Like seriously really good, almost euphoric. What the hell lol. I've never felt like that after cleaning. Maybe because it also involved some exercise too with tonnes of insane scrubbing and vacuuming and such.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Your about to have a placebo crash


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Imagine if they added 'desire to clean' to the common side effects.

Sounds like you're developing OCD bro :yes


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

CD700 said:


> Your about to have a placebo crash


Hah you're so bitter sometimes. It's like in every thread.

See I always go into meds with a positive mindset and I never get placebo. I have been treatment resistant for years and only finally responding properly to Parnate. And it's a really slow response over time, so not like it's placebo popping up. It's really hard to muster up euphoria from training which you have never been getting to all of a sudden feeling amazing from plain placebo. Even my MRI/PET scans showed I had extremely low activity in my mesolimbic pathway among other areas.



Inshallah said:


> Imagine if they added 'desire to clean' to the common side effects.
> 
> Sounds like you're developing OCD bro :yes


More like "Desire to clean once your house looks like an abandoned warehouse". If I start cleaning even though it's still clean then I will have to worry haha. Although I think my mom has OCD when it comes to cleaning. She will complain about like water stains on the white floor that no one else sees. She's like "look at it from this angle". Ok fine no one is looking at it from that angle anyways.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> Hah you're so bitter sometimes. It's like in every thread.
> 
> See I always go into meds with a positive mindset and I never get placebo. I have been treatment resistant for years and only finally responding properly to Parnate. And it's a really slow response over time, so not like it's placebo popping up. It's really hard to muster up euphoria from training which you have never been getting to all of a sudden feeling amazing from plain placebo. Even my MRI/PET scans showed I had extremely low activity in my mesolimbic pathway among other areas.
> 
> More like "Desire to clean once your house looks like an abandoned warehouse". If I start cleaning even though it's still clean then I will have to worry haha. Although I think my mom has OCD when it comes to cleaning. She will complain about like water stains on the white floor that no one else sees. She's like "look at it from this angle". Ok fine no one is looking at it from that angle anyways.


Of course I am bitter
14 AD's with no relief 
I rhink your on a placebo ride because people who get better go and live a life away from here
Posting fap updates with poop diary is not parante working


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

CD700 said:


> Of course I am bitter
> 14 AD's with no relief
> I rhink your on a placebo ride because people who get better go and live a life away from here
> Posting fap updates with poop diary is not parante working


Nah that's not why. I'm still going to be going on 60mg. So I'm not going to get in a relationship or start at something only to end up with bad side effects that keep me non functional for a month. It's smart thinking brotha, smart thinking. And 50 did give me some there at the beginning where i was pretty tired in afternoons. I still need my anhedonia for my programming love to come back. I mean at least the anticipatory kind, i haven't tested consummatory. I probably should but i'm always catching up on some tv show or another hah.

And yah i took about 14 or so, don't really remember.

Try ECT or this new DBS stuff http://www.ted.com/talks/andres_loz..._and_the_switch_that_might_turn_them_off.html


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

day 15 @50mg: So my bro came down to visit for holidays. I don't really see him much but holidays. He has noticed quite a difference in me. He even sometimes laughs when I'm talking because he's not used to me being like that. Basically he says I am really chatty and when I talk about things I seem so into them and excited haha. He's used to the quiet version of me. Even in public when we went out I was really loud and chatty. 
Mood has been great, I actually enjoyed video games yesterday! woot. I haven't had any side effects, the mild constipation has gone away and I haven't been tired in the afternoons like on some previous days. 
Overall pretty happy with how things are going. Hope it lasts for years to come!


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Do you find that the Parnate is helpful for concentration kehcorpz? My psychiatrist upped my dose of the Manerix to 450mg which has really helped with my mood and social phobia. It's a lot easier to talk and I feel much more contained and open with people. However it is difficult sometimes to get going on the tedious boring stuff. Not really complaining too much but I am curious as to how you find Parnate when it comes to concentration and maintaining focus.

Edit: Just finished reading the first 6 pages of your thread. I like how you've mentioned the positive calming and anti anxiety effects it possesses. I'll continue reading more to see how it goes. I like how your making an in depth account of your experiences on this medication.

Edit 2: I see that your on 50mg now. What are the main side effects that you've been getting throughout the treatment of using Parnate? Do you find that its easy to tolerate?


----------



## Chris John (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey kehcorpz have you found any trouble drinking cocoa powder on parnate? Does it make your blood pressure go up? It's suppose to have tyramine in, but I can't find how much.


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

Chris John said:


> Hey kehcorpz have you found any trouble drinking cocoa powder on parnate? Does it make your blood pressure go up? It's suppose to have tyramine in, but I can't find how much.


I always try a smaller amount first when I'm not sure about food. I follow a rather strict diet but on weekends I cheat with ice cream (among other things), a lot of it. Tried several sorts of chocolate ice creams and eaten them in amounts of a half liter and never noticed anything.

/depressed77


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Chris John said:


> Hey kehcorpz have you found any trouble drinking cocoa powder on parnate? Does it make your blood pressure go up? It's suppose to have tyramine in, but I can't find how much.


I still drink the same amount of cocoa powder. I don't believe it has tyramine because even migraine diet doesn't list it as unsafe just "Use with caution". Could be different brand to brand hence the "use with caution". Mine definitely even in large amounts doesn't move my bp. I use Fry's premium cocoa.


----------



## depressed77 (Dec 9, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> Update month into 50mg. I've been doing pretty well. Depression is pretty much non-existent. I did have 1 meh day but it was also rainy/cold, so may have contributed. I have also recently started enjoying video games. I didn't just start getting this anticipatory reward for it. I simply took the time to start playing a bit at a time. I enjoyed it each time I played and I think it allowed my brain to learn of this enjoyment, so now i'm actually getting anticipatory reward along with the consummatory reward. So it's possible that Parnate puts your brain into this learning mode where you have to experience the things you liked before so that the brain knows again that this is one of your interests and gets excited about it.
> 
> There was some tired days here and there. Those have subsided. I am also down to only 1 cup of coffee in the morning and stopped it at any other time. I just drink cocoa powder throughout the day.
> 
> Anyways I still go to 60mg this weekend so i can give my anhedonia the full benefits. I may have to do the whole learning mode with my love for programming which i still haven't done, but who knows maybe with 60mg it wont be necessary. I anticipate there's going to be some side effects with the 60mg.


Good luck with whatever dosage you choose.

/depressed77


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

Hey, bra. Do you consider coffee/cocoa a crucial part of your regiment? I only drink water, but not cause I'm some dirty earth hippie. It's mostly laziness. I'll add it to my taking Parnate if you think I should. That, and maybe some melatonin, at least as a spare.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Bloodpressure usually a bit higher in the morning then it stabilzes by noon I find.

Mines been decent I can't believe it I guess dieting and exercising paid off.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

kehcorpz said:


> So I just randomly decided to check my blood pressure and it was 89/72! Pretty low for the systolic, but I wasn't tired. It seems I only get tired when my diastolic drops. In fact, I remember a while back having something like 115/61 and I was tired because of the low diastolic pressure. Looks like I'll be having some bp issues starting with the 60mg hehe. Hopefully diastolic doesn't drop. I just had some salt to raise the systolic.


I told you bro
Chuck that thing out before Parnate blows it up


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

kehcorpz said:


> My doctor said I even look better, like my skin is glowing.


Seems like she's hitting on ya. Watch out. This usually ends bad. Never have sex with your female doctor.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Haha a medication to make you hotter. Sign me up.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

Anyone seen kehcorpz the old sucker? I think he totally forgot about the nice people here. That is totally not nice. I think I will contact an admin and ask for his account to be closed. That is so not nice!


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah I wonder hopefully he okay.

Maybe that parnate took over his soul.

No update for 2 weeks!


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

GotAnxiety said:


> Yeah I wonder hopefully he okay.
> 
> Maybe that parnate took over his soul.
> 
> No update for 2 weeks!


He's definitely just feeling better. When I was on Nardil and was in a hypomanic phase I would go a while without realizing that I hadn't been on the forums. Without depressive thoughts you tend to forget about depression forums. Why would you need to go on them?


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

gilmourr said:


> Without depressive thoughts you tend to forget about depression forums. Why would you need to go on them?


Really good question. I was bored, so I logged in after a long time.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

@gilmourr 

Well I like this site because it more of a hobby. So I can try and improve my writing skills. Sometimes I do wish I reduced my time spent cause at times it seems like a habit more to preoccupied the time. Actually when I do take my med Adderall XR I don't even really feel like posting. I wonder maybe a internet forum is more related to a compulsion or OCD thing.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

That's not how you treat people.
That's totally ungrateful. As soon as he's better he rather plays silly computer games or jacks off 10 times a day. Tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## hworth (Mar 31, 2013)

Yeah my guess is kehcorpse is now officially part of the "cured" MAOI legends like Mr. T, etc.. they just stop coming on cause they have no need to anymore. Beautiful :,) lol

Please cure me Nardil + Nuvigil....


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

The true mark of a medication working.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

Who knows. Maybe he'll be back one day when he finds out that he can't afford parnate at 60mg. Then the wheel starts turning again.


----------



## hworth (Mar 31, 2013)

butterz said:


> Who knows. Maybe he'll be back one day when he finds out that he can't afford parnate at 60mg. Then the wheel starts turning again.


Maan don't jinx him like that lol


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

Anyone wants to bet if and when he comes back and why he comes back?


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

You live by the SAS, you die by the SAS


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

butterz said:


> Anyone wants to bet if and when he comes back and why he comes back?


 lol I was just thinking the same thing well this page was loading wtf.

Nah he probably having the time of his life!

Parnate doesn't make you wack off 10 times a day does it?


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't know. From what he wrote he jacks off pretty often. I wonder if he can afford this on the long run. Paper tissues also don't come free.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry guys, it has been a while! It's partly because i've been so invested in girls at this point. I mean I don't know why but after 60mg I just became super motivated to get a girl. I fixed my car and insured it. I bought myself a brand new phone and package and I started talking to girls. I've been dating a few and I have narrowed it down to 1 I seem to like best. Though another one is pretty good too. Ahhh the world of dating! I've also been working out and going out. My mornings which used to be occupied by SAS are occupied by freaking texts from girls now so you just forget you know. But I thought I'd come in today and give an update heh.

I'm doing great, I feel great and I'm even looking through job applications on what is required to learn that most seem to expect. And no I haven't been masturbating and playing video games. No time for vid games either! But I probably will be making more time during xmas when family is all over hehe. Family based video games at least. Anyways, the only side effect I get is that after taking the pills for a few hours I probably wouldn't be able to get it up if I tried. So if you're having morning sex, take the pills after lol. But i'm not 100% sure and don't want to risk it. Like I said it goes away after a few hours anyways. And my sleep schedule has been messed in that I can fall asleep easily but I get woken up in the middle of the night from 1am-4am. So what I do is keep a tiny bit of zopiclone by my bed and when i wake up I pop it and can go back to sleep. To get myself to bed all I need is melatonin. But yah when you wake up at night and won't be able to sleep anymore, you feel it. It's like you get this surge of energy. So I know if it's just a typical waking or a parnate wakeup. So that's been working for me hence not seeing me here at 1am in the morning lol. That's pretty much it. I did get some tired moments here and there at first but that is for the most part gone. Sometimes if it comes back some salt and cocoa powder solve the issue. But it's rare nowadays. I find when I work out it's less likely to happen, so workout everyday whether it's cardio or weights.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

You got some pics of the girls you're dating? I think you should involve us in the process of finding the right one. Also make sure she's not after your parnate. You never know.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> Sorry guys, it has been a while! It's partly because i've been so invested in girls at this point. I mean I don't know why but after 60mg I just became super motivated to get a girl. I fixed my car and insured it. I bought myself a brand new phone and package and I started talking to girls. I've been dating a few and I have narrowed it down to 1 I seem to like best. Though another one is pretty good too. Ahhh the world of dating! I've also been working out and going out. My mornings which used to be occupied by SAS are occupied by freaking texts from girls now so you just forget you know. But I thought I'd come in today and give an update heh.
> 
> I'm doing great, I feel great and I'm even looking through job applications on what is required to learn that most seem to expect. And no I haven't been masturbating and playing video games. No time for vid games either! But I probably will be making more time during xmas when family is all over hehe. Family based video games at least. Anyways, the only side effect I get is that after taking the pills for a few hours I probably wouldn't be able to get it up if I tried. So if you're having morning sex, take the pills after lol. But i'm not 100% sure and don't want to risk it. Like I said it goes away after a few hours anyways. And my sleep schedule has been messed in that I can fall asleep easily but I get woken up in the middle of the night from 1am-4am. So what I do is keep a tiny bit of zopiclone by my bed and when i wake up I pop it and can go back to sleep. To get myself to bed all I need is melatonin. But yah when you wake up at night and won't be able to sleep anymore, you feel it. It's like you get this surge of energy. So I know if it's just a typical waking or a parnate wakeup. So that's been working for me hence not seeing me here at 1am in the morning lol. That's pretty much it. I did get some tired moments here and there at first but that is for the most part gone. Sometimes if it comes back some salt and cocoa powder solve the issue. But it's rare nowadays. I find when I work out it's less likely to happen, so workout everyday whether it's cardio or weights.


Did ya get it in yet?


----------



## jameslp3230 (Apr 29, 2013)

Well considering not long ago his life essentially consisted of a poop and fap diary I would say this is a raging success for Tranylcypromine. I don't often see Prozac etc. doing **** like this. Hopefully the improvement is maintained, that's the most important thing now.

Now you can let the chicks fap you instead and you can still continue your poop diary but do it on her chest. Take a picture and put the Parnate box on top. There is no better advertisement than that. These drugs are vastly underused.


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

I want to see some nudz of dat dere girls. 

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

Does he know you're on parnate?

What if she's allergic to it and you decide to exchange bodily fluids and then parnate molecules enter her mouth or some other opening of her? This could be dangerous if she's indeed allergic. Imagine you're doing her and all of a sudden she gets an allergic shock and you're trapped between her legs unable to move and call an ER while she's lying there foaming from her mouth like a freaking volcano.


----------



## jameslp3230 (Apr 29, 2013)

That's awesome to hear. Meds are very imperfect and are nowhere near enough for a lot of people, yes even almighty Nardil/Parnate, but every so often you get a major success story like this where your biological problems were so well suited to a certain pill that it worked wonders. I admit I didn't have much hope when I saw your poop/fap diary, but I was positively surprised to be proven wrong. 

Just out of curiosity, do you think Parnate helps you enough to be able to approach chicks in the middle of the street or in bars etc.?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Better becareful man sounds like your in some kinda sex fueled mania produced by parnate.

Just wear a rubber if your sticking it in. So you don't get an std.

By this time next year. I wanna see you on the news. As that guy that impregnated 500 women : )


----------



## butterz (Aug 8, 2013)

Does she know you're on parnate? Does she know what parnate is?
I'd tell her to read up on antidepressant medication and then you can ask her control questions. If she really loves you she will try to understand the stuff.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well I doubt this kind of effect could be some placebo
Good luck keh


----------



## hworth (Mar 31, 2013)

kehcorpz, you are a scholar and a gentleman. keep on gettin b!tches


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

Penis shrinkege when the Parnate dose takes effect?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

kehcorpz said:


> Some more good news is not only am I seeing women now which was sort of the first thing I was driven to, I have also gotten in touch with old friends and slowly hanging with more of them. I'm doing it slowly as to not get overwhelmed with all the people I have to tell my story to haha.


I could've very well have written a similar thing. My sex drive was unusually strong when Nardil kicked in, i was very driven to find new sexual partners. Which i also did find a lot of them. But nowadays it has died down a bit. I have no doubt that it was a hypomanic fueled sex thing. Surely I still want new sexual relations; but I no longer act like a uninhibited sex seeking rocket.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Is it that easy to get laid when yor on a parnate or nardil? 

Is it like that movie limitless?

What if you get into a relationship then your med quits working isn't that like false advertisement. Then you witer down into a weak form of your former self.

That would be funny if it gives you the capability of to just walk up to a chick tower over her put your arm across from her shoulder then talk in some sexy deep voice well glaring right into her eyes seducing her. Then later bringing her home and having crazy insane hypomanic sex.

Then later she yelling out pull my hair big boy whos your daddy! She yell at you whos my daddy! You yell back you are you are! 12 hours later your both exhuasted from having the best sex of your life.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> It sort of is like limitless because you are confident. It doesn't make you smarter  I don't worry about my medication not working. "Oh man I shouldn't live my life the next 30 years because my med may stop working"
> 
> You have quite a vivid imagination


Hehe good point.

Its the mac daddy of the med game 

Well I seen some black guy pull that move on a girl. On a asian girl I was eye balling. Apparently she was crying and the guy was trying to pick her up that way. By saying are you okay are you okay he wouldn't leave her alone. But I wanted her I shoulda stared him down and caused a fight to win her over.

I shoulda said hey man leave her alone she said she was okay. She was probably crying cause she was talking to him instead of me. Poor girl.

Haha it was funny cause I was on my way to a chinese food buffet. I shoulda just went for the chick. It woulda tasted better 

Hopefully she got home safely.


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

kehcorpz said:


> Actually I have been very open from the start about my whole situation and everyone seems to be accepting of it. I honestly was not expecting that. But seriously they accept everything from abusing marijuana to quitting my job, moving back with rents and testing drugs for 2 years. So far they have been, but if they don't accept it, that's their problem not mine.
> 
> Thanks, yah it's crazy how 60mg just hit me to go and do things.
> 
> hahah thank you


Exactly man. I've done the same thing, though I don't do it initially when I pick them up or meet them. Usually after 1 or 2 times seeing them I usually get to the jist of everything. It's definitely easier to take if you're not depressed and somebody doesn't understand but I always keep in mind that it's their problem if they don't understand. So far I haven't had anyone ever mind it or reject me because of it. Though some have definitely not understood the full extent as to what depression is. Keep in touch with SAS man, you're a champ.


----------



## boostinggtir (May 27, 2011)

Hi Chop. I'm curious. Are you supplementing with thing, or taking other medications with Nardil?


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

gilmourr said:


> Exactly man. I've done the same thing, though I don't do it initially when I pick them up or meet them. Usually after 1 or 2 times seeing them I usually get to the jist of everything. It's definitely easier to take if you're not depressed and somebody doesn't understand but I always keep in mind that it's their problem if they don't understand. So far I haven't had anyone ever mind it or reject me because of it. Though some have definitely not understood the full extent as to what depression is. Keep in touch with SAS man, you're a champ.


Yah I usually send people this that have trouble understanding depression. It's actually pretty decent with some of the explanations.

http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.ca/2013/05/depression-part-two.html

And thanks not forgetting you guys. Just don't have as much time these days. Though I woke up at 4am today so have time hah. First time this has happened in a while so i don't mind.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow that is a really good depiction of depression.

I wish the pharmaceutical industry could start making actual antidepressants. Or perhaps they should call them anti-dysphorics/anti-dysthymics.


----------



## Chris John (Jul 4, 2013)

Hey Kehcorpz, it's great to see your keeping this updated even if only periodically. I was wandering if you ever feel a crash with Parnate?

I was taking 20mg am, about 7, and 20mg noon for a while and felt ****ty from about 3 or 4 to 7 or 8. By ****ty, I mean highly anxious and depressed. Also, I take Klonopin at 2 so I'd think that my anxiety would be really low by 3 when Klon peaks.

Also, do you dose all at once?


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

boostinggtir said:


> Hi Chop. I'm curious. Are you supplementing with thing, or taking other medications with Nardil?


I take 500-750mg magnesium daily as it helps with constipation and generally a good thing for many of the body's functions.

If I'm going to be in a situation when anxiety will be very high i take 20-40mg propanolol. Works great for physical symptoms.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Chris John said:


> Hey Kehcorpz, it's great to see your keeping this updated even if only periodically. I was wandering if you ever feel a crash with Parnate?
> 
> I was taking 20mg am, about 7, and 20mg noon for a while and felt ****ty from about 3 or 4 to 7 or 8. By ****ty, I mean highly anxious and depressed. Also, I take Klonopin at 2 so I'd think that my anxiety would be really low by 3 when Klon peaks.
> 
> Also, do you dose all at once?


I wake myself up at 6am and pop all my pills at once. That's 60mg at once. Then I usually eat 30-60 minutes later. Sometimes after popping i'll go back to sleep if I can. But always have alarm clock for 6am. I used to get a bit of a crash at the beginning but it may have been blood pressure related as I learned drinking salt fixed it. I don't get any crashes these days. I do however eat salt in my food which I never did before hehe. I was always very anti salt. I would eat my oatmeal plain, now i sprinkle some salt, etc..

On a side note I had a bottle of 6% arbor mist wine yesterday and while the alcohol did feel good and all it ended up making me super tired. Seems the alcohol makes my blood pressure drop. Makes sense since it dehydrates and lowers blood volume. So I probably won't be drinking much alcohol or may need to bring salt around when I do and drink a butt load of water. My next opportunity to drink will be this upcoming weekend so will see how it goes. I also need to be energized in bed that weekend if you get my drift, so maybe rockstar vodka? hehe.


----------



## gurtljb (Aug 19, 2014)

*9 month update?*

This is the most comprehensive log I've seen of someone on Parnate. Any 9-month updates on how you're doing?


----------

